# Ladies... Some help here...



## UberAwkwardAcuraGirl (Oct 11, 2018)

Ok, so here's some background. I'm a 32 year old single (but dating) female who drives a 2018 Acura, blah, blah, blah, I'm only 5 foot nothing and weigh a slightly overweight 135 lbs. Some see me driving for Uber / Lyft as a disaster warning to happen, but I _actually_ enjoy it.

Last weekend I had a very nice male pax who I dropped off at a bar and as I pull up, the bouncer and another very drunk (see also: belligerent) are standing outside. The bouncer says "Uber?" as my pax steps out of the car & my first thought is "oh ****, here we go..."

First off, I'm not a cab, you can't just put this guy, who doesn't know what planet he's on in my car. Second of all, no. I hate these guys! The last one I had proceeded to touch my shoulder & after going back to pickup location for his lost cell (never again) got out of my car to drive HIMSELF home, but I digress.

Unbeknownst to me, I must have immediately made an honest facial expression that screamed "please no" because my pax being a Southern gentleman starts saying loudly "I'll get you another Uber". About this time, the bouncer & drunk guy walk up to my driver side window and drunk guy exclaims "I like your shirt!" in which he can barely see. I do believe what he meant to say is "I like your boobs & cleavage".

Long story short, my pax ended up saving my ass for me... not the bouncer!

So, I'm curious, how do you ladies handle situations such as these? Lie & say you have another ride? Ignore & drive off? I really don't mind the drunk ones - it's the absolutely belligerent ones that scare me!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Boy...32 and a 'Bama girl.....8>O

Girl....you just love a challenge...dont you..

Look up...smile real big....

And then STEP ON THE GAS....

By the time they realize what happened...

You will be three blocks away...8>)

Rakos


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Had you accepted the ping that this rider or bouncer sent out? 

If you didn’t get the ping you were not their driver so no harm no foul.

If you had accepted their ping and arrived to find the guy too drunk you could have cancelled when you saw how drunk he was, rider made me feel unsafe, something along those lines. I don’t know what the cancellation options are lately.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

That situation is a common one all drivers face, and not really one of the many unique challenges lady drivers face. 

Just be very clear, and lock your doors the moments your pax exits. 
“That’s not how it works. You guys need to request an Uber through the app. 

Although I gotta say I love the shirt comment. 
I use it often and also always make a comments about anything the shirt might say. 
The best is when it has a lot of writing but I can’t finish reading it because it curves around around the boob. 
I assume they want me to read it so I make sure I do.


----------



## UberAwkwardAcuraGirl (Oct 11, 2018)

Nope. There was no ping! Lol. I'm not sure either of them (the drunk guy or the bouncer) really knew how Uber worked. But I was just curious how others handled situations such as these.

And yes, I'm in Huntsville, Alabama. 

Hahaha, I guess we ask for it when wearing a shirt with text on it. But I will clarify, this shirt did not have any text. Honestly, if it had been anyone else, he had actually been in my car, or he wasn't out of his mind drunk, I probably would not have cared. It was just obvious it wasn't the shirt that he liked, being at the angle he was.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

No ping, no worries: nobody should be getting in your car period. Immediately drive away from the drunk zone (and possibly go offline until safely far away).


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Stop

Slightly off topic but a bit of advice for you and your 2018 Acura.
-take a moment, maybe 5 min. Get inside, roll up the windows and just smell that fresh car smell. 
-Lay out on the backseat, feel the comfort
-look at your reflection in the paint

You will get used to the smells of BO and vomit, the dings and scratches, the stickiness that just never unsticks....its all just normal wear and tear in the Gig, but its great to have the memories above to hold on to


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> -Lay out on the backseat, feel the comfort


NO WAY! The backseat is already infected with pax cooties and pax farts!


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> No ping, no worries: nobody should be getting in your car period. Immediately drive away from the drunk zone (and possibly go offline until safely far away).


Absolutely spot on. You tell the bouncer or whomever that they need to request an Uber. Then you turn off the app so you don't get the ping and drive away.

Or you say nothing and drive away. If they don't know how Uber works it's not up to you to explain it so you can get stuck with drunk pax.


----------



## UberAwkwardAcuraGirl (Oct 11, 2018)

emdeplam said:


> Stop
> 
> Slightly off topic but a bit of advice for you and your 2018 Acura.
> -take a moment, maybe 5 min. Get inside, roll up the windows and just smell that fresh car smell.
> ...


Don't you worry! My car & I spent a cherished 6 months enjoying life together before I started driving for Uber & Lyft so I've done all of the above and then some to last a fairly long lifetime.

I actually still keep her fairly clean (as much as you can driving this "job") but nothing like when I was hand washing & waxing once a week after immediately following my purchase and/or before I started 'driving'.

This will likely be my one & only new car purchase in my lifetime so I'm soaking it up as much as I can.


----------



## Uberest (Jul 29, 2015)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> Nope. There was no ping! Lol. I'm not sure either of them (the drunk guy or the bouncer) really knew how Uber worked. But I was just curious how others handled situations such as these.
> 
> And yes, I'm in Huntsville, Alabama.
> 
> Hahaha, I guess we ask for it when wearing a shirt with text on it. But I will clarify, this shirt did not have any text. Honestly, if it had been anyone else, he had actually been in my car, or he wasn't out of his mind drunk, I probably would not have cared. It was just obvious it wasn't the shirt that he liked, being at the angle he was.


Couple things:

1. No ping no ride. That's for sure!

2. If ping accepted, you drive up and feel uncomfortable **for any reason** you have option to cancel always. You aren't somehow "required" to do the ride.

3. Depending on the situation, you should feel free to say something like "I'm sorry I'm just not comfortable doing this ride" or a white lie such as " my husband just asked me to come home".

Some street sense is useful. Good luck!



Uberest said:


> Couple things:
> 
> 1. No ping no ride. That's for sure!
> 
> ...


Oops I just realized you asked "Ladies", I'm not a lady lol.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Last weekend, I had a woman climb into my car and ask me if I could take her home. I said that I was sorry, but I'm here to meet someone who has already arranged for her trip. (My actual rider and I had already made eye contact, and was crossing the street.)

"You have to book it through the app."



UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> drunk guy exclaims "I like your shirt!" in which he can barely see. I do believe what he meant to say is "I like your boobs & cleavage".


I don't have enough cleavage to get excited about, although I'm told there are supposedly guys who like small boobs.

Christine


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Uberest said:


> Oops I just realized you asked "Ladies", I'm not a lady lol.


Neither are half the other posters however this scenario minus the chest gazing happens to both males and females


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

And why are you using a 2018 for this? I drive an Acura RDX, but it's a 2010.

C



UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> Some see me driving for Uber / Lyft as a disaster warning to happen, but I _actually_ enjoy it.


Yeah, I do too. 

C


----------



## UberAwkwardAcuraGirl (Oct 11, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> And why are you using a 2018 for this? I drive an Acura RDX, but it's a 2010.
> 
> C


It's a long story, but I didn't get the car to specifically drive Uber. But I have the car now & decided I wanted to make a little extra money & this is the only vehicle I own... sooo... Here I am, driving Uber in my new car.  I will add, my car is paid for, so I plan on driving the wheels off of it whether I drive for Uber or not.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> It's a long story, but I didn't get the car to specifically drive Uber. But I have the car now & decided I wanted to make a little extra money & this is the only vehicle I own... sooo... Here I am, driving Uber in my new car.  I will add, my car is paid for, so I plan on driving the wheels off of it whether I drive for Uber or not.


If you got the car via a sad series of events, I am sorry for you.

I am, however, glad that you're not one of those people who come on here and say, "Should I buy or lease a new car to drive for Uber???" (Extra question marks intentional, as they're typically used in the original)

C


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

Go offline before saying 'All rides requested must be done on the Uber platform'. Then act surprised when you're not the driver. Illegal to take people outside of the app.


----------



## UberAwkwardAcuraGirl (Oct 11, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> If you got the car via a sad series of events, I am sorry for you.
> 
> I am, however, glad that you're not one of those people who come on here and say, "Should I buy or lease a new car to drive for Uber???" (Extra question marks intentional, as they're typically used in the original)
> 
> C


Let's just say I hope I'm never on the bad end of a car accident that allows me the luxury of paying for a new car ever again. It's not all luxuries though. Not seeking sympathy, but that car accident's effects will live with me likely for the rest of my days & currently hinders my ability to get a 'regular' job as others have, or as I've had in the past.

With that being said, you guys stay safe out there & watch out for the idiots on the road - although some are simply unavoidable. 



Uberest said:


> Couple things:
> 
> 1. No ping no ride. That's for sure!
> 
> ...


This is all GREAT advice, though! Besides I'm admittedly terrible at lying... lol! I'm obviously going to have to work on that.



BikingBob said:


> Go offline before saying 'All rides requested must be done on the Uber platform'. Then act surprised when you're not the driver. Illegal to take people outside of the app.


I did immediately go offline in hope's they would send a ping to someone else besides me. Drove the same pax I had dropped off at the bar home, and he said he tried to call (and pay for) drunk guy's Uber & he never would give up his drop off address, said he could walk home, and proceeded to try to start a physical altercation with him. *Sigh* I was glad I did get the opportunity to thank him for doing all of that, though.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Just an fyi, by law they’re not allowed to e-hail you (hailing off the street like this bouncer tried). There are actual stings out there depending on where you are, and the typical sting involves the rider begging you to take them, and if you agree, then you’re in for trouble. 

They have to do it through the app


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> I don't have enough cleavage to get excited about, although I'm told there are supposedly guys who like small boobs.
> 
> Christine


I mean given the choice, I might pick the larger ones. 
But I'm always ready and willing to take one for the team.

That's just the kind of guy I am. Always putting others interests first.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> But I'm always ready and willing to take one for the team.


And leave the other one stranded?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> I mean given the choice, I might pick the larger ones.
> But I'm always ready and willing to take one for the team.
> 
> That's just the kind of guy I am. Always putting others interests first.


I hope you realize....

Just how close you are...

To having your eyes poked out....8>)

Rakos


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Rakos said:


> I hope you realize....
> 
> Just how close you are...
> 
> ...


Hope that doesn't get deleted. 
I don't care who you are... that's funny!


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> I mean given the choice, I might pick the larger ones.
> But I'm always ready and willing to take one for the team.
> 
> That's just the kind of guy I am. Always putting others interests first.


This is why I hide mine under men's tee shirts LOL


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> "I like your boobs & cleavage"


Prove it


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> This is why I hide mine under men's tee shirts LOL


A man can spot them through a bullet proof vest.

Here's what experience in life has taught me:

Large boobs are much bigger than they appear through clothing.
And small boobs are much smaller than they appear.

Men know. You can't fool us.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> A man can spot them through a bullet proof vest.
> 
> Here's what experience in life has taught me:
> 
> ...


I don't want to _fool_ you, I just want you to look at my eyes, ya dingus.

Lol you doing the math on how much boob is under every shirt


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> I don't want to _fool_ you, I just want you to look at my eyes, ya dingus.


I'll get there... eventually


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

HotUberMess said:


> I don't want to _fool_ you, I just want you to look at my eyes, ya dingus.
> 
> Lol you doing the math on how much boob is under every shirt
> 
> View attachment 265831


That's NOT fair....

When we look into your eyes....

You can tell if we are lying....8>)

Rakos


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> Lol you doing the math on how much boob is under every shirt
> 
> View attachment 265831


It's something that I do automatically, without thinking. Probably since my nursing days.

The only time that I hate my gift is when a fat man walks in front of me.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

What is it about boobs anyway? They’re for feeding babies LOL


----------



## LaughingMan (Mar 20, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> What is it about boobs anyway? They're for feeding babies LOL


Must be why some guys act like cry babies then..


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Feed me


HotUberMess said:


> What is it about boobs anyway? They're for feeding babies LOL


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> Ok, so here's some background. I'm a 32 year old single (but dating) female who drives a 2018 Acura, blah, blah, blah, I'm only 5 foot nothing and weigh a slightly overweight 135 lbs. Some see me driving for Uber / Lyft as a disaster warning to happen, but I _actually_ enjoy it.
> 
> Last weekend I had a very nice male pax who I dropped off at a bar and as I pull up, the bouncer and another very drunk (see also: belligerent) are standing outside. The bouncer says "Uber?" as my pax steps out of the car & my first thought is "oh ****, here we go..."
> 
> ...


You already understand the problem...

People don't understand the VERY big difference between an uber and a taxi, It's also possible the bouncer THOUGHT you were the uber sent to pick up drunky Mac Drunkpants.

And WAS it your ping? If it WAS your ping lie and say your not there for him and cancel, if it wasn't your ping you have the RIGHT to refuse.

Either way there is zero avoiding this problem. It's one of those things that happens.

If you don't like men complimenting your "shirt" (I know that's exactly what he was doing) this may not be the job for you.

There is equality in the work place then there is putting yourself in risky situations. Woman can do any job men can do. I've seen a woman stand her own in a firefight, then pick MY wounded behind up over her shoulders and carry ME to safety. But this same woman told me she would never drive a taxi!

However this isn't about what YOU can do, it's about what someone can try/attempt to _*DO to YOU*_!

I would advise working in attire that is more (_politically correct term for Butch_)

Like a loose hoody and baggier jeans. Aside from the sexual harassment reduction it could drastically reduce your chances of getting raped.

I know... I know don't blame the victim...

BUT we are dealing with drunken A-holes. Alcohol turns men into drunken apes.

I myself evolved from a drunken ape into a 3 legged Unicorn... So I've been there and done that and while i could always take "no" for an answer i did hit on a great number of ladies.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wear a Different Shirt.

" I LOVE MY WIFE"
Is one option . . .


----------



## LaughingMan (Mar 20, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Wear a Different Shirt.
> 
> " I LOVE MY WIFE"
> Is one option . . .


Or maybe "It's not my chest you should be curious about" and then an arrow pointing down.


----------



## UberAwkwardAcuraGirl (Oct 11, 2018)

Let's be honest -- if you're a busty girl (and I am), you could wear just about anything -- a tshirt, toga, shower curtain, etc.... (Ok, now I'm just being sarcastic) & be doing just about anything, and receive such compliments on your "shirt". I can wear the most conservative attire you can think of, but there's no hiding the 'girls'. I know it's not just me!

If I didn't want to receive above mentioned comments, I'd have to stay home and hide under a rock. Driving this job and hauling folks around (women included) that have consumed alcohol certainly increases the chances of someone noticing & commenting on such things, but there's a likelihood of that happening in any occupation, not just this job.

However, I do agree that women are at a much greater risk of something bad happening to us in this line of work for obvious reasons. Unfortunately, for me personally, that's not a risk large enough for me to seek easy money elsewhere. I may look sweet and innocent, and I am for the most part, but try me.


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> Let's be honest -- if you're a busty girl (and I am), you could wear just about anything -- a tshirt, toga, shower curtain, etc.... (Ok, now I'm just being sarcastic) & be doing just about anything, and receive such compliments on your "shirt". I can wear the most conservative attire you can think of, but there's no hiding the 'girls'. I know it's not just me!
> 
> If I didn't want to receive above mentioned comments, I'd have to stay home and hide under a rock. Driving this job and hauling folks around (women included) that have consumed alcohol certainly increases the chances of someone noticing & commenting on such things, but it's honestly likely to happen in any occupation, not just this job.
> 
> However I do agree that women are at a much greater risk of something bad happening to us in this line of work. Unfortunately, for me personally, that's not a risk large enough for me to seek easy money elsewhere. I may look sweet and innocent, and I am for the most part, but try me.


Just please keep an eye out for yourself... One thing I've realized driving Uber late weekend nights?.... Boys are dumb. I cant tell you how many times in my 3,500 rides I've had to listened to "Chuck" trying to close the deal at 1:30AM after the bars let out. Only to be turned down when we get to her place. Now you got Chuck pissed off in the back of your car looking for the next target. Now your alone with him.
That's just once scenario off the top of my head.

If your ....."attributes" are an easy target? then you better prepare for dumb boys all the time in this job. I'm sure you can handle yourself. I'm sure you've had to worry about this long before you started driving. Just be MORE cautious. Its good to be confident. Its bad to be confident yet unprepared.

Don


----------



## UberAwkwardAcuraGirl (Oct 11, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> This is why I hide mine under men's tee shirts LOL


I actually wear men's tshirts a lot as well! I also usually don't wear makeup while driving Uber and wear my hair up (see also: look like ****, hot mess express, etc.)

Oddly enough, I did an experiment for a bit & discovered I make better tips when I look like this & have no makeup on vs. actually fixing up.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> if you're a busty girl (and I am).





steveK2016 said:


> Prove it


----------



## UberAwkwardAcuraGirl (Oct 11, 2018)

Good try, my friend. Not going to happen!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

" Chuck " getting turned down is a good way to Low Ratings because Chuck is mad.
Ive had women whisper to me" were dumping these guys".
Often i would get ping from same bar a few minutes later . . .


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Donshonda said:


> Just please keep an eye out for yourself... One thing I've realized driving Uber late weekend nights?.... Boys are dumb. I cant tell you how many times in my 3,500 rides I've had to listened to "Chuck" trying to close the deal at 1:30AM after the bars let out. Only to be turned down when we get to her place. Now you got Chuck pissed off in the back of your car looking for the next target. Now your alone with him.
> That's just once scenario off the top of my head.
> 
> If your ....."attributes" are an easy target? then you better prepare for dumb boys all the time in this job. I'm sure you can handle yourself. I'm sure you've had to worry about this long before you started driving. Just be MORE cautious. Its good to be confident. Its bad to be confident yet unprepared.
> ...


Attributes... I like that!



UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> Good try, my friend. Not going to happen!


We have money!


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Dudes...stop creeping on and running off the new female members, jeez that’s why y’all can’t have nice things around here.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Youre an UberDriver 
. .. You have " Money"


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MHR said:


> Dudes...stop creeping on and running off the new female members, jeez that's why y'all can't have nice things around here.


Or, better said that's why women take their pictures down and use cartoon figures
MHR Uber Crack Ana C. ... and the list goes on.

With that being said, great picture UberAwkwardAcuraGirl
Although if you keep doing this, that big smile will soon be turned around like this


----------



## UberAwkwardAcuraGirl (Oct 11, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Or, better said that's why women take their pictures down and use cartoon figures
> MHR Uber Crack Ana C. ... and the list goes on.
> 
> With that being said, great picture UberAwkwardAcuraGirl
> ...


Thank you!  Heh, if I've managed to keep my smile through life thus far, I think I will be able to hang onto it. *fingers crossed*

Edit: You mean like the updated profile pic? Lol!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> A man can spot them through a bullet proof vest.


Actually, I served on a criminal jury in Los Angeles County before I moved to Texas.

In our spare time, someone commented on the female bailiff, saying that she was really pretty, and that it's too bad she was flat chested. (I don't remember the words, but as Dave Barry would say, "I am not making this up!")

The entire room was startled when I said, "I think she's wearing a bullet proof vest." You could see the light bulbs turning on in their heads, both male and female.

C


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> Oddly enough, I did an experiment for a bit & discovered I make better tips when I look like this & have no makeup on vs. actually fixing up.


Kind of funny how that works, right?

Right up there with Stop trying to please everyone, and rating goes up.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> it could drastically reduce your chances of getting raped.


I wish it were that easy.

Unfortunately, choice of attire (nor physical attractiveness, for that matter) doesn't seem to be connected to changing the incidence of attempts at sexual assault.

C


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> Thank you!  Heh, if I've managed to keep my smile through life thus far, I think I will be able to hang onto it. *fingers crossed*
> 
> Edit: You mean like the updated profile pic? Lol!


Alright, I'll change my profile pic too......


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> ...seek easy money elsewhere.


_Elsewhere_ is my key to avoid most drunks. Try what I do and see if it works: after 10pm I don't pickup in the city anymore, I do only airport pickups.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I'm a male, married with kids and had this creepy very intoxicated gay male hit on me the entire 5 mile trip once..... I kept saying, not interested sir...I'm happily married.....he kept coming up with liners like, "so am I".... how do you know your not into this?


For the first time in my life, I experienced what it meant for the older campaign started that said NO means NO.....thanks Lyft


----------



## UberAwkwardAcuraGirl (Oct 11, 2018)

KD_LA said:


> _Elsewhere_ is my key to avoid most drunks. Try what I do and see if it works: after 10pm I don't pickup in the city anymore, I do only airport pickups.


You know, I'm very interested in doing this and keep saying I'm going to. I mainly haven't done it because I have not applied my Uber trade dress yet.  I have the Lyft trade dress on, but not Uber.

Has it worked out well for you? Another odd experiment I have completed (although not sure that it would stay consistent) -- In my experience, the drunk people are the ones that usually tip well (or at all) though!


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> .....he kept coming up with liners like, "so am I".... how do you know your not into this?


That's when you pull over, cancel, and say "because I know you're not into this ride anymore!"


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I went to Nursing school.
With 36 women.
I waited tables at Colliseum in Biloxi for convention.
Table full of women bankers.
Women are Animals in packs !

Have been ogled, groped, solicited, etc.

Some of the most aggressive women ive met were in Dallas Texas.

Stare at your crotch First before looking up and smiling.

A lot of females are overt " Crotch Watchers"

I know their Tricks . . .pretending to stumble and grabbing a handful for balance.
Pretending to drop something on sidewalk in front of you and bending over suddenly when you are walking forward . . . .
Crafty. . .


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> I'm a male married with kids and had this creepy very intoxicated gay hit on me the entire 5 mile trip once..... I kept saying, not interested sir...I'm happily married.....he kept coming up with liners like, "so am I".... how do you know your not into this?
> 
> For the first time in my life, I experienced what it meant for the older campaign started that said NO means NO.....thanks Lyft


There are some gay men who get a charge from seducing straight guys.

But after one or two asks, he should have STFU, in my opinion.

Christine


----------



## UberAwkwardAcuraGirl (Oct 11, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> I went to Nursing school.
> With 36 women.
> I waited tables at Colliseum in Biloxi for convention.
> Table full of women bankers.
> ...


They say things are bigger in Texas. Maybe they were curious?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> That's when you pull over, cancel, and say "because I know you're not into this ride anymore!"


I was a noob then and thought it was normal...lol


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> I went to Nursing school.
> With 36 women.


Yeah, I hear you. I got an engineering degree.

The engineering college and the nursing college were very chummy at my university.

Christine


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

You should have seen " massage day" at nursing school.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> You know, I'm very interested in doing this and keep saying I'm going to. I mainly haven't done it because I have not applied my Uber trade dress yet.  I have the Lyft trade dress on, but not Uber.
> 
> Has it worked out well for you? Another odd experiment I have completed (although not sure that it would stay consistent) -- In my experience, the drunk people are the ones that usually tip well (or at all) though!


My early experiences with drunks convinced me to avoid them for the plague they truly are. There are many dangers with drunks, from puking to loud annoyances to wrong address to harassment to physical violence. Thankfully I've never had the first or the last of those dangers, but I decided it had to stop and started doing the airport thing.

It has been working well. I've found that most of my late night airport passengers are just tired and sleepy, so they tend to be more quiet, and as a result, are more well behaved. And there's not much traffic left on the roads at that time, so unless the drop off is far, I don't mind to deadmile back to the airport.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

My creepiest ride of all from Uber/ Lyft combined over 6,000 rides happened on a Wednesday night. I picked up this weird guy (alone) that kept calling his sister swear names and said it's because she got arrested at a family theme park here on her birthday.


Of course he sat in the front seat with a black gym bag:
It was so creepy, 3/4 of the ride over and we are sitting at a red light and through my side vision I noticed his head was starring straight at me. I ignored for a few minutes and looked over and he said " if you were to die right this second, name five people you'd want to see that's non family "

I'm like gulp....I said let's here your list and my hands were the tight together ready to start swinging at this loon.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> You should have seen " massage day" at nursing school.


That's the day they taught how to use gmail and hotmail and outlook?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I have advice for the " desperate " men here . . .
Watch for adds announcing male strippers at your local clubs.
Call and find out what time the show ends
.show up wearing a black & white tuxedo 15 minutes after end of show . . .look for the table with magnum of champagne on it . . .
( bathe, comb your hair, brush teeth)

Hormones Gone Wild


----------



## UberAwkwardAcuraGirl (Oct 11, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> My creepiest ride of all from Uber 6,000 rides happened on a Wednesday night. I picked up this weird guy (alone) that kept calling his sister swear names and said it's because she got arrested at a family theme park here on her birthday.
> 
> Of course he sat in the front seat with a black gym bag:
> It was so creepy, 3/4 of the ride over and we are sitting at a red light and threw my side vision I noticed his head was starring straight at me. I ignored for a few minutes and looked over and he said " if you were to die right this second, name five people you'd want to see that's non family "
> ...


 I bet you were relieved when that ride was over! What a creepy thing to ask someone. Yikes!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> You should have seen " massage day" at nursing school.


I feel like I should write something, but I have no idea what to say to that!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> Edit: You mean like the updated profile pic? Lol!


OK, I'm gonna have to start saving these pictures if you're gonna start changing them on me.



UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> In my experience, the drunk people are the ones that usually tip well (or at all) though!


Take the dangerous part of of it for a minute, because I do think it can be very dangerous for a lady to be driving drunk men at night, and yes, the tips are great!
Especially for a girl driving drunk men around.

As a rider, I always tip my female drivers better than the men. Not sure why. I just can't help myself.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> I bet you were relieved when that ride was over! What a creepy thing to ask someone. Yikes!


Yes... It was the only time in all my rides I thought something was going to happen.....it was funny, right before drop off he asked "so where do you live"

The whole time I'm thinking what a gene pool they have....sister getting arrested at a amusement park and now this piece of work drugged up brother.

I said I live in Maryland, just driving up here for the week.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I have advice for the " desperate " men here . . .
> Watch for adds announcing male strippers at your local clubs.
> Call and find out what time the show ends
> .show up wearing a black & white tuxedo 15 minutes after end of show . . .look for the table with magnum of champagne on it . . .
> ...


Which is why I don't pick up at nudey bars, unless the request is coming from the back entrance. If its the back entrance, your pax is going to be a stripper. Strippers make for great pax, great conversation and always tip. ( at least in my case they always do.)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

50% of strippers PREFER women.
Not just as Drivers . . .

Ahhhh . . . im getting older.
Women dont molest me as much anymore . . . lol


----------



## UberAwkwardAcuraGirl (Oct 11, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> OK, I'm gonna have to start saving these pictures if you're gonna start changing them on me.
> 
> Take the dangerous part of of it for a minute, because I do think it can be very dangerous for a lady to be driving drunk men at night, and yes, the tips are great!
> Especially for a girl driving drunk men around.
> ...


Lol! Sorry... I'm indecisive for some reason! Errr... chronic overthinker. I was also hoping no one would catch that.  I accidentally changed it to a pic of my pet's cage for a few seconds. Whoops!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Women dont molest me as much anymore . . . lol


Where do you live? 

C


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Somewhere around New Orleans


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Somewhere around New Orleans


I'll be right over.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I look like an angry old biker now.
Including some of the gut.
Last woman who walked up and groped me in a bar
Said " just wanted to see what kind of " "Tool" you had. You must be Proud of it to have built a SHED OVER IT " . . .
Things aint what they used to be. Sigh

And a beautiful young lady was beside me at the bar, stroking my beard and petting it for 5 minutes. She said " wait ill be right back" thought she was ditching the guy she was with . . .
She came back with her MOM. . .
ATTRACTIVE but not as impressed as her daughter . . .
Sigh


----------



## UberAwkwardAcuraGirl (Oct 11, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> I look like an angry old biker now.
> Including some of the gut.
> Last woman who walked up and groped me in a bar
> Said " just wanted to see what kind of " "Tool" you had. You must be Proud of it to have built a SHED OVER IT " . . .
> Things aint what they used to be. Sigh


Again, What a thing to say!!! Sheesh.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> 50% of strippers PREFER women.
> Not just as Drivers . . .
> 
> Ahhhh . . . im getting older.
> Women dont molest me as much anymore . . . lol














Christinebitg said:


> I'll be right over.


As Justin Wilson used to say, _he'll be glad for you to see him_... I ga-rown-tee!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Her " Pets " cage eh ?


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

KD_LA said:


> My early experiences with drunks convinced me to avoid them for the plague they truly are. There are many dangers with drunks, from puking to loud annoyances to wrong address to harassment to physical violence. Thankfully I've never had the first or the last of those dangers, but I decided it had to stop and started doing the airport thing.
> 
> It has been working well. I've found that most of my late night airport passengers are just tired and sleepy, so they tend to be more quiet, and as a result, are more well behaved. And there's not much traffic left on the roads at that time, so unless the drop off is far, I don't mind to deadmile back to the airport.


The first night I did Uber was a Saturday night. I promised my wife I would only work until 10pm. I had a blast, made good money, and innocently flirted with a few ladies. I told myself "next week you are gonna do the bar crowd and make some serious dough".

Fast forward one week, slightly after mid-night, I pulled up to a stop light. Next to me was a bunch of drunk girls in cab being obnoxiously screaming and flashing people on the street. As a boob man, as much as I love the prospect of seeing them, I knew then-and-there the bar crowd was not for me. I logged off and that is the latest I ever worked a weekend night.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Oh the 40 something year olds going to the 10 a.m. wine tastings are fun.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> 50% of strippers PREFER women.
> Not just as Drivers . . .
> 
> Ahhhh . . . im getting older.
> Women dont molest me as much anymore . . . lol


Yes I should say I've experienced that as their driver. Either that or they try and recruit you.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Last strip club i went to was with a woman.
Had known her for years. Told me she was tired of putting up with womens sh%#. I told her me too.
The bar was owned by a woman.
She is happily in love with another woman now.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> I actually wear men's tshirts a lot as well! I also usually don't wear makeup while driving Uber and wear my hair up (see also: look like ****, hot mess express, etc.)
> 
> Oddly enough, I did an experiment for a bit & discovered I make better tips when I look like this & have no makeup on vs. actually fixing up.


Lol hot mess express is my jam


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

jazzapt said:


> The first night I did Uber was a Saturday night. I promised my wife I would only work until 10pm. I had a blast, made good money, and innocently flirted with a few ladies. I told myself "next week you are gonna do the bar crowd and make some serious dough".
> 
> Fast forward one week, slightly after mid-night, I pulled up to a stop light. Next to me was a bunch of drunk girls in cab being obnoxiously screaming and flashing people on the street. As a boob man, as much as I love the prospect of seeing them, I knew then-and-there the bar crowd was not for me. I logged off and that is the latest I ever worked a weekend night.


You have a relatively busy airport there, you can still do that on weekend nights if you wanted to!


----------



## UberAwkwardAcuraGirl (Oct 11, 2018)

I literally LOLed at the "pet's cage"! My ferret's cage to be more specific. Ya'll are a mess! And here I thought the pax were bad.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

You should have seen the pictures i Couldnt use . . .


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> You should have seen the pictures i Couldnt use . . .


 Do they involve Lego Minifigures in a state of undress?


----------



## UberAwkwardAcuraGirl (Oct 11, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> You should have seen the pictures i Couldnt use . . .


Well, sh**. Now I'm curious too. Lol! And why couldn't you use them?


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

KD_LA said:


> You have a relatively busy airport there, you can still do that on weekend nights if you wanted to!


Wasn't an option back in those days as we couldn't pick up from the airport back then. And I have since found my niche doing weekday early airport runs. I like to save the weekends for being around and awake for the kids. I do miss the flirting though. Somehow businesswomen trudging off to the airport at 4am do not put out the same vibe.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Here at U.P. network
I am under constant Adult Supervision . ..


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> I'm only 5 foot nothing and weigh a slightly overweight 135 lbs.


Overweight?? Sounds healthy to me. Just stay between 107-140, get some regular exercise & eat smart.

Best of luck in driving and Go Tide!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Here at U.P. network
> I am under constant Adult Supervision . ..


Amen brother!


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> I literally LOLed at the "pet's cage"! My ferret's cage to be more specific. Ya'll are a mess! And here I thought the pax were bad.


Pet cage.......????

No no....

That's a ferret condo with a view...8>)

VERY cool...8>)

Rakos








PS. And it's enforced by a monkey...8>)


----------



## UberAwkwardAcuraGirl (Oct 11, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Here at U.P. network
> I am under constant Adult Supervision . ..


Adult supervision isn't fun!  Hehe


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Amen brother!


Third one is a charm

My name is adult supervision


----------



## UberAwkwardAcuraGirl (Oct 11, 2018)

Rakos said:


> Pet cage.......????
> 
> No no....
> 
> ...


It is a HUGE cage (taller than me, but that's not saying much). I only have 2 in there. They're rescue ferrets that were severely neglected by previous owners so I've gone a bit overboard spoiling them! ♡ I don't have any human kids so... they're my stand ins. Haha! A good portion of my Uber funds go to the fuzz butt ferrets. 



Ribak said:


> Overweight?? Sounds healthy to me. Just stay between 107-140, get some regular exercise & eat smart.
> 
> Best of luck in driving and Go Tide!


Thank you, sir! And ROLL TIDE!!!


----------



## LaughingMan (Mar 20, 2018)

I'm just stopping by again to get a like or two.

Edit: Hmm since I got a like or two how about a dozen or so =D


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

There


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> I plan on driving the wheels off of it whether I drive for Uber or not.


They come off exponentially faster doing Uber/Lyft


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Here at U.P. network
> I am under constant Adult Supervision . ..


Otherwise this is what happens:


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> It's a long story, but I didn't get the car to specifically drive Uber. But I have the car now & decided I wanted to make a little extra money & this is the only vehicle I own... sooo... Here I am, driving Uber in my new car.  I will add, my car is paid for, so I plan on driving the wheels off of it whether I drive for Uber or not.


I trust that many after this post and pre my reply have mentioned this, but you are truly taking out a Pay-Day-Loan against the value of your car. Driving Uber you will devalue it in around two years, to the point that you are upside-down, and drive the wheels off of it in a year or two more.

Welcome to UP!

ADD: Also, please be aware that if for whatever reason you need to use Uber's insurance, it comes with a $1,000 deductible, and Lyft's is $2,500.



jgiun1 said:


> My creepiest ride of all from Uber/ Lyft combined over 6,000 rides happened on a Wednesday night. I picked up this weird guy (alone) that kept calling his sister swear names and said it's because she got arrested at a family theme park here on her birthday.
> 
> Of course he sat in the front seat with a black gym bag:
> It was so creepy, 3/4 of the ride over and we are sitting at a red light and through my side vision I noticed his head was starring straight at me. I ignored for a few minutes and looked over and he said " if you were to die right this second, name five people you'd want to see that's non family "
> ...


----------



## UberAwkwardAcuraGirl (Oct 11, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> I trust that many after this post and pre my reply have mentioned this, but you are truly taking out a Pay-Day-Loan against the value of your car. Driving Uber you will devalue it in around two years, to the point that you are upside-down, and drive the wheels off of it in a year or two more.
> 
> Welcome to UP!
> 
> ADD: Also, please be aware that if for whatever reason you need to use Uber's insurance, it comes with a $1,000 deductible, and Lyft's is $2,500.


I have a few comments regarding your reply. First of all, I'm not sure if you read all the comments here, however, I can't be upside down on a car that I'm not making payments on and/or that I am the titleholder on. I previously worked in car sales with BMW, am well aware of what it means to be upside down, & I am NOT upside down.

Secondly if I am being completely honest, I could care less what its value will be in 2 years, as I stated before, I plan on keeping it until it no longer runs and/or "driving it until the wheels off". Ughhh. Knowing my luck with vehicles, that likely will not ever happen (*knock on wood*).  Pay-day loan on a payday that does not exist for me? If I'm missing something here, by all means, feel free to explain.

With that being said, I do truly appreciate you informing me of Uber's deductibles which I was unaware of. And for I do mean that wholeheartedly and am not trying to be a smartass, though this post may come off as one. What about Uber & catastrophic policies? Hitting a deer, hail... you know, something out of your control?

I could truly be missing something, but if I am, I'm very obviously unaware and/or oblivious.  I will say it's been approximately 5 years since I was in the automotive sales industry, but I *know* it hasn't changed _that_ much. Maybe I'm just brain dead from driving (likely! lol), but I'm eager to hear your thoughts. You have an extremely valid point for others who buy (and make a car payments towards) a vehicle monthly, but that simply does not apply to me.

On the topic of car insurance, how many of you have 'rideshare' insurance? Or do you just rely on your individual policy that existed Pre-Uber days? What are the benefits of rideshare insurance vs. a solo policy? I'm very interested in this topic as well.

I'm guessing the above mentioned insurance Q&A has been covered previously, but if not, I'd be glad to cover this subject on a seperate thead if need be.

Lastly, I appreciate the welcome!! Please don't take my words as being argumentative - I am really & truly trying to understand.

- Vaughan


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> On the topic of car insurance, how many of you have "rideshare' insurance? Or do you just rely on your individual polic that existed pre-Uber days? What are the benefits of rideshare insurance vs a solo policy?


Call your insurance company immediately and tell them you want *Rideshare gap coverage*. You are uninsured while logged in but between dropping someone off and accepting the next request. You can play games like only sitting still while waiting for a request, but there is still the risk of something happening to your car.

And please stick around UP despite the creepy/flirty tendencies of the males on this forum...you're fun.


----------



## UberAwkwardAcuraGirl (Oct 11, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Call your insurance company immediately and tell them you want *Rideshare gap coverage*. You are uninsured while logged in but between dropping someone off and accepting the next request. You can play games like only sitting still while waiting for a request, but there is still the risk of something happening to your car.
> 
> And please stick around UP despite the creepy/flirty tendencies of the males on this forum...you're fun.


THIS! Please explain. In my experience, gap coverage is for people who are truly upside down (aka: owe more than their vehicle is worth) on their vehicle's auto loans and/or lease. Now I REALLY feel at if something is going way over my head.



MadTownUberD said:


> Call your insurance company immediately and tell them you want *Rideshare gap coverage*. You are uninsured while logged in but between dropping someone off and accepting the next request. You can play games like only sitting still while waiting for a request, but there is still the risk of something happening to your car.
> 
> And please stick around UP despite the creepy/flirty tendencies of the males on this forum...you're fun.


I forgot to add, I'm not not easily influenced by dudes and their flirty tendencies. You know how many females sold BMWs with me? Absolutely zero... that is up until two weeks before I left the job on my own.

I also appreciate the nice compliment! When I first posted here early yesterday morning, I sure did not expect the response I received from so many members! Haha! I even said "ladies" and several men replied. Again, I am not complaining, though. I have enjoyed conversing with all the witty members here (it's no wonder we're all Ubwr drivers -- most here have a great sense of humor).

I also think it's cool that forums such as _this *STILL *_exist -- Reminds me or the late 90's & early 2000's when... well, ehhh... nevermind. Basically it makes me feel old! I remember when forums, chats, AIM, etc. were THE internet! I'm not really old, but the times have changed for sure!

I recently had a full conversation with a 21-year-old pax why he shouldn't call 30-something year old females "ma'am". While I am from the Southern US (Alabama) and I do appreciate the sentiment, it also makes me feel old...  Dam**t.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> THIS! Please explain. In my experience, gap coverage is for people who are truly upside down (aka: owe more than their vehicle is worth) on their vehicle's auto loans and/or lease. Now I REALLY feel at if something is going way over my head.
> 
> I forgot to add, I'm not not easily influenced by dudes and their flirty tendencies. You know how many females sold BMWs with me? Absolutely zero... that is up until two weeks before I left the job on my own.
> 
> ...


Call your insurance company immediately and tell then you want Rideshare gap coverage. If you get into an accident while online but before accepting a request, you will not be covered by either your policy or Uber's/Lyft's policy. I can't state it any more plainly than that.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I think MadTown used the word gap in a different way from its traditional meaning. What he is saying is... Uber and Lyft insurance kicks in while your app is ON. If your app is not on, your personal coverage is in effect. BUT personal auto insurance requires you (in most states) to have an additional ride share premium/gap/enhancement/payment. The reason for this is, doing ride share you're putting way way more miles on your car/ on the road more - therefore you're at a higher risk. If you're in an accident, and you haven't let your insurance co know you're doing ride share, they can (in some states) refuse to cover you. It's in your best interests to check with your insurance co, and pay the extra. Mine is $35 a month and dead worth it for the peace of mind.

MadTown said it in the condensed version above ^^


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Mine is like $50 every six months.

Crack, Uber/Lyft insurance does NOT kick in while your app is on. You have to be going to pickup or dropoff.

When you are logged into the app, your personal insurance policy does NOT cover you because you are using your vehicle for commercial purposes.

https://www.usaa.com/inet/wc/adv_advice-auto-ridesharing-ig?akredirect=true


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Mine is like $50 every six months.
> 
> Crack, Uber/Lyft insurance does NOT kick in while your app is on. You have to be going to pickup or dropoff.
> 
> ...


Holy shit! OK but I have the coverage thankfully. Thank you for clearing that up MadTownUberD


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> I forgot to add, I'm not not easily influenced by dudes and their flirty tendencies.


Flirty?








Moi?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> Holy shit! OK but I have the coverage thankfully. Thank you for clearing that up MadTownUberD


"Your policy may vary."

What you DON'T want to happen is keep Rideshare a secret from your insurance company in the hopes that you are covered or, if you're not and something bad happens, they won't find out.

I had my Bimmer towed a couple of months ago for a bad water pump. I chatted about Rideshare with the tow truck driver (yes I gave him a cash tip). He said one time he picked up a guy / his car at an accident scene. The guy was white as a ghost because he had just realized he wasn't covered, so the car was a total loss...not to mention whatever potential liability he had for the accident.



KD_LA said:


> Flirty?
> View attachment 266032
> 
> Moi?
> View attachment 266033


I was also referring to myself.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I don't carry the rideshare endorsement, but only because I don't want to change insurance companies. When I asked last month, they said they're working on it, but it's not available yet.

In the meantime, I know what that gap means, and the value of my car (about $10k) and what the risk is. I also have an umbrella liability policy.

Consequently, I try to minimize my dead miles, since that's when the greatest risk is. AcuraGirl, in case you're not clear on it, a "dead mile" is a mile when you're driving and not getting paid for it. If you're on-line in the app and not either on a trip or en route to a pickup, your insurance coverage is less inclusive than those other two situations.

Christine


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> Ok, so here's some background. I'm a 32 year old single (but dating) female who drives a 2018 Acura, blah, blah, blah, I'm only 5 foot nothing and weigh a slightly overweight 135 lbs. Some see me driving for Uber / Lyft as a disaster warning to happen, but I _actually_ enjoy it.
> 
> Last weekend I had a very nice male pax who I dropped off at a bar and as I pull up, the bouncer and another very drunk (see also: belligerent) are standing outside. The bouncer says "Uber?" as my pax steps out of the car & my first thought is "oh ****, here we go..."
> 
> ...


Well, you could dress like a man. That would probably discourage a lot of men from hitting on you. Fake beard probably works well. LOL.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> ...you're fun.


Hey Hey Hey... i spotted her first!



UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> THIS! Please explain. In my experience, gap coverage is for people who are truly upside down.


Professor Crack already explained it. But yeah, it's the word gap that's throwing you off.

Just make sure you understand when you are covered with Uber's insurance and when you are not.

If you're in an accident while Ubering, say driving toward your honey hole but online and are in an accident, Uber wont cover you because you didn't have a ride.
Your personal wont cover you if they find out you were online, because you were driving for commercial purposes.

Hope that makes sense.

How's your day going, by the way?


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

I read this whole thread and I am glad this took a turn towards cars and insurance. Easily the most rapeist thread I've read.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> Ok, so here's some background. I'm a 32 year old single (but dating) female who drives a 2018 Acura, blah, blah, blah, I'm only 5 foot nothing and weigh a slightly overweight 135 lbs. Some see me driving for Uber / Lyft as a disaster warning to happen, but I _actually_ enjoy it.
> 
> Last weekend I had a very nice male pax who I dropped off at a bar and as I pull up, the bouncer and another very drunk (see also: belligerent) are standing outside. The bouncer says "Uber?" as my pax steps out of the car & my first thought is "oh ****, here we go..."
> 
> ...


-----------------------

Very simple -- You are not allowed to pick up street hails. Ride Share does not operate the way taxi's do. The pax has to use his phone and request a ride. Around Disneyland in Anaheim are many hotels. I have had paxs approach the car with a $20 asking me to take them a mile away. Had to say sorry.
Give the bouncer this info. He just wanted to get rid of the guy and you were unlucky enough to come along at that time.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Ribak said:


> Overweight?? Sounds healthy to me. Just stay between 107-140, get some regular exercise & eat smart.
> 
> Best of luck in driving and Go Tide!


Even 5 foot, 135 is a bit on the heavier side but not unhealthy wise. Good curves usually.


UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> THIS! Please explain. In my experience, gap coverage is for people who are truly upside down (aka: owe more than their vehicle is worth) on their vehicle's auto loans and/or lease. Now I REALLY feel at if something is going way over my head.
> 
> I forgot to add, I'm not not easily influenced by dudes and their flirty tendencies. You know how many females sold BMWs with me? Absolutely zero... that is up until two weeks before I left the job on my own.
> 
> ...


Gap insurance is different than Rideshare endorsement. He uses the term Gap in a different way than the first.

Normal personal insurance does not cover commercial activity. They may even drop you if they find out you are doing Uber. Uber also only covers comprehensive during period 2 and 3, liability to different degrees in all 3 periods. Rideshare endorsement bridges the gap by insuring you for comprehensive during period 1 as well as allowing you to continue commercial activity.


----------



## LaughingMan (Mar 20, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Even 5 foot, 135 is a bit on the heavier side but not unhealthy wise. Good curves usually.


The hell you smoking, 5 foot 135 is like perfect. I'd kill for a girl like that.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

LaughingMan said:


> The hell you smoking, 5 foot 135 is like perfect. I'd kill for a girl like that.


If I remember my girls correctly, a 5'6" gal should be about 125.

But I'll have to check my eHarmony account to double check my minimum requirements.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> If I remember my girls correctly, a 5'6" gal should be about 125.


You don't want to piss off my 5'2" / 145+ wife with comments like that. Trust me!


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Just like a man should handle it: always keep your doors locked—no matter what. Don’t accept anyone who can’t walk. 

Drive off quickly. 

Kick anyone out who touches you in any way and report it to uber.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

RoWode12 said:


> Just like a man should handle it:
> 
> Kick anyone out that touches you.


I disagree with that. Women should handle things differently.

Most men won't be as quick to make someone stop touching them or kick them out for it.
I usually tell them they have 20 minutes to cut that shit out.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I disagree with that. Women should handle things differently.
> 
> Most men won't be as quick to make someone stop touching them or kick them out for it.


Yup, I've had people pat me on the shoulder multiple times. One time a college age female rubbed/caressed my upper arm because she wanted me to stop and let her (and her friends) out while I continued the trip with the account holder. After they got out I told the account holder "she really didn't have to rub my arm, and she's technically not supposed to, but I'm not going to complain."

But ya for a female: touches from a male, except for maybe a handshake at the end, should be totally off limits.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

LaughingMan said:


> The hell you smoking, 5 foot 135 is like perfect. I'd kill for a girl like that.


Im not saying its bad, I personally like a curvy girl personally.










Now I know the weight is off by 20 lbs but look at Rosanna. 5 inches and 20 lbs difference isnt much, so I would expect 5' even to be slightly higher on BMI, not quiet as high as Dianes body shape but depending on her fitness and muscle tone, could be in the higher 20's, maybe 27 or 28. If you see, the BMI goes up by 1 for every inch smaller, so she may be at 30 BMI.

Again, not bad, but "perfect" is definitely subjective.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> I don't carry the rideshare endorsement, but only because I don't want to change insurance companies. When I asked last month, they said they're working on it, but it's not available yet.
> 
> In the meantime, I know what that gap means, and the value of my car (about $10k) and what the risk is. I also have an umbrella liability policy.
> 
> ...


But the thing is, it's not that simple! With regards to having rideshare endorsement or not, the risk is constant and at any time. Even if you have an accident while with pax (ie, covered under Uber/Lyft insurance), there is still a chance that your personal insurance company will find out that you're doing rideshare, giving them grounds to summarily drop you. Not only are you now forced to find a new insurance company, you will also have a period of no coverage and you may also have to explain why to your new insurance company.

And there are many ways for your insurance company to find out. A couple years ago before I started doing rideshare, I had an accident with a Lyft driver who admitted she was on her way to pickup a pax. It was 100% her fault yet she thoroughly lied about it. I didn't have the patience to deal with that situation so I called my insurance company to file a report, and added that she was active on a Lyft ride. They took care of everything directly with James River. That incident also added to my decision last year to add a second dashcam on my rear window to record traffic behind me.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

How in the hell did this turn into a thread about weight?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

RoWode12 said:


> How in the hell did this turn into a thread about weight?


It outweighed the original topic


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Look at the cast of characters, you should be asking how did it not turn to this topic sooner


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

MHR said:


> Look at the cast of characters, you should be asking how did it not turn to this topic sooner


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

One of my x g.f.'s weighed her breast on a supermarket hanging produce scale.
( yes i date " Unique" women)
23 pounds.
Times 2.
So. . . the chart above seems to have no DDD pictured. . .
Just an F.Y.I
observation.
( since yall just HAD to hit this track)


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

....aaaaaand UberAwkwardAcuraGirl will never be back.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Btw, I’m not “skinny”. But I’m not overweight. 

My husband always teases me for not being “curvy” enough. He’s definitely not the first guy to mention that to me. But by lady standards, I always feel like I’m supposed to lose 5-10 lbs. 

Just be comfortable in your body ladies. 

No matter what the media and Hollywood say, lots of men definitely prefer women with healthy curves.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

MHR said:


> Look at the cast of characters, you should be asking how did it not turn to this topic sooner


Took us 6 pages this time, were slacking!


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I recently lost a LOT of weight, I wasn’t overweight for my height either, 5’9” @160 lbs, I dropped to 120 lbs without trying, medical stuff happened and honestly if one more person had asked if I was okay I was gonna strangle ‘em. 

Now I’ve got people saying I’m too skinny and trying to fatten me back up. That’s okay, I get it, but now I’m being skinny shamed and that’s just weird.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

MHR said:


> I recently lost a LOT of weight, I wasn't overweight for my height either, 5'9" @160 lbs, I dropped to 120 lbs without trying, medical stuff happened and honestly if one more person had asked if I was okay I was gonna strangle 'em.
> 
> Now I've got people saying I'm too skinny and trying to fatten me back up. That's okay, I get it, but now I'm being skinny shamed and that's just weird.


5'9" @160 is basically "Liz" which is a good weight at 23 bmi as long as you maintain some muscle tone. 5'9" @120 is definitely skinny and you need to go grab a burger asap!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Mmmmm Liz


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

MHR said:


> I recently lost a LOT of weight, I wasn't overweight for my height either, 5'9" @160 lbs, I dropped to 120 lbs without trying, medical stuff happened and honestly if one more person had asked if I was okay I was gonna strangle 'em.
> 
> Now I've got people saying I'm too skinny and trying to fatten me back up. That's okay, I get it, but now I'm being skinny shamed and that's just weird.


----------



## UberAwkwardAcuraGirl (Oct 11, 2018)

Hey you guys! Still here!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> Hey you guys! Still here!


You passed initiation! Welcome to our Rideshare gang!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> Hey you guys! Still here!





MadTownUberD said:


> You passed initiation! Welcome to our Rideshare gang!


Whoa whoa whoa. 
Not so fast.

A few more questions.

Do you date Uber drivers?

Asking for a friend


----------



## UberAwkwardAcuraGirl (Oct 11, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> You passed initiation! Welcome to our Rideshare gang!


Thank you! Lol, this thread has been highly entertaining.



Cableguynoe said:


> Whoa whoa whoa.
> Not so fast.
> 
> A few more questions.
> ...


I'm actually about to get showered for a date now. But not with a driver... lol.

However, I would consider dating an Uber driver. You can relay that msg to your friend.  Cali is a LONG way from Alabama though.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Now I want cake *sigh*

Anyways, glad you're back UberAwkwardAcuraGirl


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> Thank you! Lol, this thread has been highly entertaining.
> 
> I'm actually about to get showered for a date now. But not with a driver... lol.
> 
> However, I would consider dating an Uber driver. You can relay that msg to your friend.  Cali is a LONG way from Alabama though.


You went really cheap on those seat covers back there...

...and Dallas TX is closer.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> You went really cheap on those seat covers back there...
> 
> ...and Dallas TX is closer.


Good eye Steve. 
What else were you trying to zoom in on?


----------



## UberAwkwardAcuraGirl (Oct 11, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> You went really cheap on those seat covers back there...
> 
> ...and Dallas TX is closer.


Actually, they appear cheap but were not actually cheap. They're from WeatherTech, but I don't think they're actually manufactured by them. I'm a big fan of WeatherTech's floor liners, though.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Good eye Steve.
> What else were you trying to zoom in on?






UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> Actually, they appear cheap but were not actually cheap. They're from WeatherTech, but I don't think they're actually manufactured by them. I'm a big fan of WeatherTech's floor liners, though.


I used CalTrend seat covers, built specifically for the car model. Can hardly tell there are seat covers on, worth every penny.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

My friend wants to know if you actually like steveK2016


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> My friend wants to know if you actually like steveK2016


Everyone likes me, some are just stubborn and takes a bit longer to realize it then others.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

You know what's funny...

This thread is directed at the ladies.

But we took over.

Ok all ladies out except OP!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> You know what's funny...
> 
> This thread is directed at the ladies.
> 
> ...


You act like it's unusual for you to hijack a thread.


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> Ok, so here's some background. I'm a 32 year old single (but dating) female who drives a 2018 Acura, blah, blah, blah, I'm only 5 foot nothing and weigh a slightly overweight 135 lbs. Some see me driving for Uber / Lyft as a disaster warning to happen, but I _actually_ enjoy it.
> 
> Last weekend I had a very nice male pax who I dropped off at a bar and as I pull up, the bouncer and another very drunk (see also: belligerent) are standing outside. The bouncer says "Uber?" as my pax steps out of the car & my first thought is "oh ****, here we go..."
> 
> ...


Yawn.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

pismire said:


> Yawn.


You obviously didn't read all the pages of this thread...


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Everyone likes me, some are just stubborn and takes a bit longer to realize it then others.


I like you Steve, I was just asking if your more a best friend or genuine like in the forum sense.


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

pismire said:


> Yawn.


Nope. Why would I? What others say has no bearing on what I say.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> I like you Steve, I was just asking if your more a best friend or genuine like in the forum sense.


Steve is the kind of guy who likes to give you pretty good advice while simultaneously kicking you in the crotch. Overall, I'll take him.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> Thank you! Lol, this thread has been highly entertaining.
> 
> I'm actually about to get showered for a date now. But not with a driver... lol.
> 
> However, I would consider dating an Uber driver. You can relay that msg to your friend.  Cali is a LONG way from Alabama though.


So you don't shower with Uber Drivers? War Eagle! Welcome aboard!


----------



## UberAwkwardAcuraGirl (Oct 11, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> So you don't shower with Uber Drivers? War Eagle! Welcome aboard!


Nope. Uber doesn't pay me for showers, so I don't shower before Uber rides / dates.  Kidding, of course. And Roll Tide!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

All good except for roll tide.


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> I think MadTown used the word gap in a different way from its traditional meaning. What he is saying is... Uber and Lyft insurance kicks in while your app is ON. If your app is not on, your personal coverage is in effect. BUT personal auto insurance requires you (in most states) to have an additional ride share premium/gap/enhancement/payment. The reason for this is, doing ride share you're putting way way more miles on your car/ on the road more - therefore you're at a higher risk. If you're in an accident, and you haven't let your insurance co know you're doing ride share, they can (in some states) refuse to cover you. It's in your best interests to check with your insurance co, and pay the extra. Mine is $35 a month and dead worth it for the peace of mind.
> 
> MadTown said it in the condensed version above ^^


I think there is coverage from insurance companies that cover rideshare on your regular policy with a rider on your policy, and they may call it rideshare gap insurance. Read on other threads. Thishasbeen thoroughly covered.

There is condition 1.). Waiting for a pax, or trolling around looking for a pax, or let's say for example driving deadhead to the airport with app open. Your personal insurance covers that. 
2.) Driving to pickup pax after a ride request accepted, coverage is Uber/Lyft insurance policy, and 3.). Driving with pax in your car, covered also by Uber/Lyft insurance . Uber's $1,000 ded. applies, or Lyft $2,500 ded. applies

I did not roll one mile prior to having all my bases covered insurance wise. Any people doing so, are being foolish. You could lose everything with the liability that is possibe in an auto accident.

Word to the wise: Get proper coverage before you take another ride. It is just not worth the risk.



Uber Crack said:


> I think MadTown used the word gap in a different way from its traditional meaning. What he is saying is... Uber and Lyft insurance kicks in while your app is ON. If your app is not on, your personal coverage is in effect. BUT personal auto insurance requires you (in most states) to have an additional ride share premium/gap/enhancement/payment. The reason for this is, doing ride share you're putting way way more miles on your car/ on the road more - therefore you're at a higher risk. If you're in an accident, and you haven't let your insurance co know you're doing ride share, they can (in some states) refuse to cover you. It's in your best interests to check with your insurance co, and pay the extra. Mine is $35 a month and dead worth it for the peace of mind.
> 
> MadTown said it in the condensed version above ^^


They not only will not cover your possible claim, but they will also cancel your policy.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

NoPooPool said:


> I think there is coverage from insurance companies that cover rideshare on your regular policy with a rider on your policy, and they may call it rideshare gap insurance. Read on other threads. Thishasbeen thoroughly covered.
> 
> There is condition 1.). Waiting for a pax, or trolling around looking for a pax, or let's say for example driving deadhead to the airport with app open. Your personal insurance covers that.
> 2.) Driving to pickup pax after a ride request accepted, coverage is Uber/Lyft insurance policy, and 3.). Driving with pax in your car, covered also by Uber/Lyft insurance . Uber's $1,000 ded. applies, or Lyft $2,500 ded. applies
> ...


We're all saying slightly different things here about what is covered by what and what isn't covered. Bottom line is be honest with your insurance company. They should have a product suitable for Rideshare that doesn't cost a whole lot.


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Call your insurance company immediately and tell then you want Rideshare gap coverage. If you get into an accident while online but before accepting a request, you will not be covered by either your policy or Uber's/Lyft's policy. I can't state it any more plainly than that.


What MadTownUberD posted is it in a nutshell. See my post further on in the thread in regard to conditions 1., 2., and3.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

NoPooPool said:


> What MadTownUberD posted is it in a nutshell. See my post further on in the thread in regard to conditions 1., 2., and3.


Thank you so much 
Edit... I checked and Im covered for everything. I was afraid I'd need a third coverage, but I'm good


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Well, you could dress like a man. That would probably discourage a lot of men from hitting on you. Fake beard probably works well. LOL.


Also, work on using a deep voice.


----------



## LaughingMan (Mar 20, 2018)

NoPooPool said:


> Also, work on using a deep voice.


Or scratch between your legs a lot and groan deeply like a man mumbling "It was better when I didn't have this thing"


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> One of my x g.f.'s weighed her breast on a supermarket hanging produce scale.
> ( yes i date " Unique" women)
> 23 pounds.
> Times 2.
> ...


23 pounds per boob? Damn, that is what a very large size tom turkey weighs at Thanksgiving. Those had to be some massive jugs.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> You know what's funny...
> 
> This thread is directed at the ladies.
> 
> ...














MHR said:


> Now I want cake *sigh*
> 
> Anyways, glad you're back UberAwkwardAcuraGirl


And I just got home with some chocolate fudge cake!


----------



## UberAwkwardAcuraGirl (Oct 11, 2018)

LaughingMan said:


> The hell you smoking, 5 foot 135 is like perfect. I'd kill for a girl like that.


Way late... But, I have to say "thank you" for this comment. I get frustrated with being short (and yes, slightly overweight), but it's a nice reminder that some people find certain traits attractive and it's not all bad. We truly are our own worse critics.

Women are especially hard on ourselves & social media, fat shaming, etc. adds lots of fuel to the fire. I appreciate your honesty.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Is 2018 Acura a lux>? I didn't scroll through all the pages to see comments, just enough, wtf does this in a new car if not a LUX? Cmon....give some real advice and stop being selfish for this webpage, or whatever it is...


----------



## UberAwkwardAcuraGirl (Oct 11, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> Is 2018 Acura a lux>?


No, which makes no sense to me. Honestly, I'm not sure if we even have Lux in my market.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> No, which makes no sense to me. Honestly, I'm not sure if we even have Lux in my market.


Whatever, you will figure it out lol


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Christinebitg said:


> I don't carry the rideshare endorsement, but only because I don't want to change insurance companies. When I asked last month, they said they're working on it, but it's not available yet.
> 
> In the meantime, I know what that gap means, and the value of my car (about $10k) and what the risk is. I also have an umbrella liability policy.
> 
> ...


How is the umbrella policy going to help if your insurance won't cover you anyway?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Is it trendy here now at UP to ruin a new car in a complete scam?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

steveK2016 said:


> Im not saying its bad, I personally like a curvy girl personally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


5 foot and 135 lbs is BMI of 26.4. Overweight but not obese.


----------



## UberAwkwardAcuraGirl (Oct 11, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> Is it trendy here now at UP to ruin a new car in a complete scam?


I'm not following you. Care to expand on what exactly you mean?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> Way late... But, I have to say "thank you" for this comment. I get frustrated with being short (and yes, slightly overweight), but it's a nice reminder that some people find certain traits attractive and it's not all bad. We truly are our own worse critics.
> 
> Women are especially hard on ourselves & social media, fat shaming, etc. adds lots of fuel to the fire. I appreciate your honesty.


We have so much shaming to go around... cancellation-rate shaming, POOL shaming, tip shaming, surge shaming


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> I'm not following you. Care to expand on what exactly you mean?


Don't do this gig in anything new, unless lux rates lol


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Why do people keep saying Uber doesn't cover you when there are no riders in the car?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> You act like it's unusual for you to hijack a thread.












I don't know what you're talking about


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

HotUberMess said:


> Why do people keep saying Uber doesn't cover you when there are no riders in the car?
> View attachment 266241


Uber app on isn't even half the issue.

If you have an accident while not doing ANYTHING to do with Uber, but your insurance finds out you have been doing it they may still deny your claim and cancel you. The only way around that would probably be if you had evidence you were deactivated or at least had tried to be (email to uber asking, for instance) BEFORE said accident.

Many policies now specifically address ride sharing. If you got the policy and said you weren't doing it but then started, you can have major problems if the insurance finds out. If it's not addressed in the policy they may just consider you commercial, and again, it's an issue. At best you get canceled even if you don't have an accident.

If you lie it's fraud.

My rideshare policy add-on costs me about $10 a month for 2 cars (and 2 of us doing rideshare.) Makes no sense not to have it.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Uber app on isn't even half the issue.
> 
> If you have an accident while not doing ANYTHING to do with Uber, but your insurance finds out you have been doing it they may still deny your claim and cancel you. The only way around that would probably be if you had evidence you were deactivated or at least had tried to be (email to uber asking, for instance) BEFORE said accident.
> 
> ...


We don't have proper add-ons here; Florida is struggling with insurance and rideshare.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> Ok, so here's some background. I'm a 32 year old single (but dating) female who drives a 2018 Acura, blah, blah, blah, I'm only 5 foot nothing and weigh a slightly overweight 135 lbs. Some see me driving for Uber / Lyft as a disaster warning to happen, but I _actually_ enjoy it.
> 
> Last weekend I had a very nice male pax who I dropped off at a bar and as I pull up, the bouncer and another very drunk (see also: belligerent) are standing outside. The bouncer says "Uber?" as my pax steps out of the car & my first thought is "oh ****, here we go..."
> 
> ...


U make up chit. Pax will believe anything. Time to get creative!


----------



## LaughingMan (Mar 20, 2018)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> I'm actually about to get showered for a date now. But not with a driver... lol.
> 
> However, I would consider dating an Uber driver. You can relay that msg to your friend.  Cali is a LONG way from Alabama though.


So....how'd that date go ^.^


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> Thank you! Lol, this thread has been highly entertaining.
> 
> I'm actually about to get showered for a date now. But not with a driver... lol.
> 
> However, I would consider dating an Uber driver. You can relay that msg to your friend.  Cali is a LONG way from Alabama though.


Funny, almost same exact time I was about to get showered for a blind date. It was an interesting date. I found her online and she seemed nice, but she turns out to have a lightbulb fetish. She kept shining bright lights at me. Then she started to poke and prod.

She stuck me with a $52 bill and a prescription for progressive lenses.


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> Why do people keep saying Uber doesn't cover you when there are no riders in the car?
> View attachment 266241


Key word there is LIABILITY. All well and good. Now what about coverage for getting YOUR OWN car repaired or replaced. That is where your own insurance coverage is needed, and you need to be listed on your policy as driving rideshare, which requires an addenum on your policy.

You are asking for a lot of grief, if you try to hide the fact that you are using your car for rideshare.


----------



## UberAwkwardAcuraGirl (Oct 11, 2018)

LaughingMan said:


> So....how'd that date go ^.^


It actually went GREAT! This is the first Friday I've taken off from Uber since I began driving around 2 months ago but luckily, it was worth it. What did you get into? 



KD_LA said:


> Funny, almost same exact time I was about to get showered for a blind date. It was an interesting date. I found her online and she seemed nice, but she turns out to have a lightbulb fetish. She kept shining bright lights at me. Then she started to poke and prod.
> 
> She stuck me with a $52 bill and a prescription for progressive lenses.


Now I'm curious -- How does one go about finding a blind date online? Glad you had a good time, at least. Does lightbulb-chick get a second date or were you turned off?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> It actually went GREAT! This is the first Friday I've taken off from Uber since I began driving around 2 months ago but luckily, it was worth it. What did you get into?
> 
> Now I'm curious -- How does one go about finding a blind date online? Glad you had a good time, at least. Does lightbulb-chick get a second date or were you turned off?


One enters one's zipcode on https://www.lenscrafters.com 
And I shall be seeing her again in 12-18 months!


----------



## UberAwkwardAcuraGirl (Oct 11, 2018)

Damn, you beat me to the puns. I was going to say Match.com or a fictitious website such as Lightbulblovers.com! Andddd I also kept getting error msgs about a "sneaky link". It wasn't sneaky... I actually typed it there, but whatever.

"Blind date"  I'll admit... You had me going.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> Damn, you beat me to the puns. I was going to say Match.com or a fictitious website such as Lightbulblovers.com! Andddd I also kept getting error msgs about a "sneaky link". It wasn't sneaky... I actually typed it there, but whatever.
> 
> "Blind date"  I'll admit... You had me going.


You're in luck!!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> How is the umbrella policy going to help if your insurance won't cover you anyway?


The umbrella policy provides additional liability coverage.

The main reason I have it is that I used to host house concerts. That's where you have a musician in, and you get anywhere from 10 to 50 people who pay to attend the performance.

It wasn't intended as a money making venture (you don't get paid for it) but it certainly was a lot of fun, and I made a lot of friends.

Christine


----------



## UberAwkwardAcuraGirl (Oct 11, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> The umbrella policy provides additional liability coverage.
> 
> The main reason I have it is that I used to host house concerts. That's where you have a musician in, and you get anywhere from 10 to 50 people who pay to attend the performance.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a lot of fun! Were they local musicians or bigger acts?

I'm going to 'Uber out' & ask a typical pax question: Any crazy stories?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> That sounds like a lot of fun! Were they local musicians or bigger acts?
> 
> I'm going to 'Uber out' & ask a typical pax question: Any crazy stories?


The performers were mostly from out of town, but not all. Some house concert hosts won't even book someone who is local. House concerts are a happening thing here in Texas for the acoustic folk music world.

As for driving stories, you'll soon have them too, Grasshopper. There are whole threads of them on this forum.

My all time favorite one so far was this one. I'll try to keep it short: I picked up a woman from a club, who spotted her boyfriend with another woman as we drove away. THEN she told me he knows about her husband, but her hubby doesn't know about her boyfriend.

Christine


----------



## UberAwkwardAcuraGirl (Oct 11, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> The performers were mostly from out of town, but not all. Some house concert hosts won't even book someone who is local. House concerts are a happening thing here in Texas for the acoustic folk music world.
> 
> As for driving stories, you'll soon have them too, Grasshopper. There are whole threads of them on this forum.
> 
> ...


Ohhh, I like that story!

I was curious about crazy house party stories too, though. I know in the past when I've had house parties where a friend-of-a-friend shows up out of the blue, gets obliterated, and eventually tries to singlehandedly destroy your house.  Or my favorite: You find them in the bedroom / bathroom that was off limits, snooping for drugs in the medicine cabinet.

I am a very levelheaded person usually, but some of my worst angry meltdowns were because of situations such as these. I know one day my day will come with Uber / Lyft too.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> a friend-of-a-friend shows up out of the blue, gets obliterated, and eventually tries to singlehandedly destroy your house.


That original friend would not remain on my guest list. LOL

Yes, you will accumulate interesting stories too. I've only been driving since June. I didn't realize at the time just how precious that story was. I had only been driving a short time at that point.

For the record, I suggested she get Esther Perel's book, State of Affairs. It's a good read, if you like non-fiction.

Christine


----------



## UberAwkwardAcuraGirl (Oct 11, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> That original friend would not remain on my guest list. LOL
> 
> Yes, you will accumulate interesting stories too. I've only been driving since June. I didn't realize at the time just how precious that story was. I had only been driving a short time at that point.
> 
> ...


You are correct - Both the original "friend" and the tag along were banned from all future parties, which is why I am using quotes.


----------



## LA Husky (Jun 28, 2018)

Featured thread??

Welcome to the forum UberAwkwardAcuraGirl


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> I assume they want me to read it so I make sure I do.


Sensei:

Please remember what Felix says:



When you ass-u-me, you make an ass out of u and me.


----------



## UberAwkwardAcuraGirl (Oct 11, 2018)

LA Husky said:


> Featured thread??
> 
> Welcome to the forum UberAwkwardAcuraGirl


Thank you for the warm welcome!  Glad to be here with all of my fellow Uber drivers!

What does a featured thread mean? Well, I understand that it's obviously featured somewhere, but where is it located and why feature _my_ thread? I sure didn't expect this to explode the way it has when I posted it.


----------



## UberAwkwardAcuraGirl (Oct 11, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> Is 2018 Acura a lux>? I didn't scroll through all the pages to see comments, just enough, wtf does this in a new car if not a LUX? Cmon....give some real advice and stop being selfish for this webpage, or whatever it is...


I'm just seeing this post as you must have edited it after you originally posted & I had already read. So, you think because I am driving Uber in a new vehicle, but not Lux, I'm being selfish in order to impress others on this forum? My "advice" or topic of discussion is not sufficient to your liking? I'm not sure I have even given much advice here, but you mentioned a new Acura so I'm fairly certain you were directing this comment at me.

I'm truly confused.  We may just have to agree to disagree on this one, although I'm not understanding your train of thought even a little bit. Feel free to explain. Not trying to stir shit, but... yeah. I'm listening.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

11th page in just 55 hours!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> 11th page in just 55 hours!


Breaking records!



KD_LA said:


> 11th page in just 55 hours!


I've said before A hottie doesn't have to be dressed up to look hot. 
A thread doesn't have to be featured to be featured.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> How does one go about finding a blind date online?


Blind dates don't have to be found on line. My parents met on a blind date. (And not at an optometrist!)

My mom worked with my dad's sister. Neither of them had a New Year's Eve date, and my aunt set them up.

I think it was probably 1946 going into 1947, since they got married in 1948.

Christine


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Back in my younger days when dating

I would always try and find the wild party animal ladies that would say, I'll out drink you easily....then I'd say, your on!!!!

Then I motion like I'm pounding down and just taking sips. Few hours later, we're making out and she's staggering around the bedroom lighting candles.

Next stop, amusement rides!!!!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> Why do people keep saying Uber doesn't cover you when there are no riders in the car?
> View attachment 266241


Liability only. So they cover everyone else BUT you and your car, which is called Comprehensive coverage.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> Back in my younger days when dating
> 
> I would always try and find the wild party animal ladies that would say, I'll out drink drink you easily....then I'd say, your on!!!!
> 
> Then I motion like I'm pounding down and just taking sips. Few hours later, we're making out and she's staggering around the bedroom lighting candles.


Don't discount the possibility that she wanted that too. 

Acting tipsy can a girl's strategy occasionally. Not that I ever did that...

Christine


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Back in my younger days when dating
> 
> I would always try and find the wild party animal ladies that would say, I'll out drink drink you easily....then I'd say, your on!!!!
> 
> Then I motion like I'm pounding down and just taking sips. Few hours later, we're making out and she's staggering around the bedroom lighting candles.


Haha. Those were the good old days when they didn't need to be sober to consent.

I miss those days.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Don't discount the possibility that she wanted that too.
> 
> Acting tipsy can a girl's strategy occasionally. Not that I ever did that...
> 
> Christine


Not these days, jgiun1 just commited rape and sexual assault. His #TimesUp soon enough as that woman will join #MeToo as she recalls him making her drunk and taking advantage of her.

#TimesUp jgiun1


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Don't discount the possibility that she wanted that too.
> 
> Acting tipsy can a girl's strategy occasionally. Not that I ever did that...
> 
> Christine


Plus I was also looking at the body language.....playing with the hair while talking, showing you the palms, sitting with legs loosely....all signs that your getting lucky tonight



steveK2016 said:


> Not these days, jgiun1 just commited rape and sexual assault. His #TimesUp soon enough as that woman will join #MeToo as she recalls him making her drunk and taking advantage of her.
> 
> #TimesUp jgiun1


get out here Steve.....I'm not talking girls in a coma....geeze

This is how I met my wife now....lol


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> Plus I was also looking at the body language.....playing with the hair while talking, showing you the palms, sitting with legs loosely....all signs that your getting lucky tonight
> 
> get out here Steve.....I'm not talking girls in a coma....geeze


You think they weren't, but their recollection may be different than yours...

Hope You kept a detailed calendar in your youth...


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> You think they weren't, but their recollection may be different than yours...
> 
> Hope You kept a detailed calendar in your youth...


You were probably getting the girls with elbow on the table holding up their head


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> You were probably getting the girls with elbow on the table holding up their head


I plead the 5th


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Ladies must unite for this campaign 

#stoplikingsteve


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> Ladies must unite for this campaign
> 
> #stoplikingsteve


Impossible, once you go Steve, you never leave.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Impossible, once you go Steve, you never leave.


Lol

Once you go Steve, you'll want to heave


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

57 hours and about to break onto page 12


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

The Annals of Excellent Threadcraft, Vol. I


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

why are we talking about Steve and not about the struggles of beautiful ladies doing rideshare?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

The struggle is real. Cold front moving in Monday, 80 degrees today and tomorrow, 60 for the high Monday.

I hate the cold.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

MHR said:


> The struggle is real. Cold front moving in Monday, 80 degrees today and tomorrow, 60 for the high Monday.
> 
> I hate the cold.


Poor widdle baby! I had to defrost my windshield this morning before heading into Madison. (The low was 30)


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I drove a newly transplanted Canadian pax last winter, he was laughing at me cause it was 50 degrees and I was complaining, he called me a baby (jokingly), I in turn said "yeah big boy, we will see how much of a baby I am when you've melted this coming Summer in the 110 degree heat."

I. HATE. WINTER.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> If I remember my girls correctly, a 5'6" gal should be about 125.
> 
> But I'll have to check my eHarmony account to double check my minimum requirements.


Well I guess I'm out of your guidelines. 5'2 and 139lbs. Oh well, at least I fill out a pair of jeans.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

MHR said:


> I drove a newly transplanted Canadian pax last winter, he was laughing at me cause it was 50 degrees and I was complaining, he called me a baby (jokingly), I in turn said "yeah big boy, we will see how much of a baby I am when you've melted this coming Summer in the 110 degree heat."
> 
> I. HATE. WINTER.


I thought the other day you said it was 1000 degrees! 



Lissetti said:


> Well I guess I'm out of your guidelines. 5'2 and 139lbs. Oh well, at least I fill out a pair of jeans.


It's worse than that, now you're a mugshot!


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> I thought the other day you said it was 1000 degrees!


 - yes but you did correct me and let me know that you found it never got above 995 during your time here 

And just 'cause it's 1000 degrees doesn't mean I don't like it, so there


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

MHR said:


> - yes but you did correct me and let me know that you found it never got above 995 during your time here


Ha! I had 2 winters in Austin. They weren't bad, seemed to be mild-ish like here in LA. My second winter there had a bit of snow too.

And BTW, I hate winter too even for someone from NJ-- but I still miss snow.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Well I guess I'm out of your guidelines. 5'2 and 139lbs. Oh well, at least I fill out a pair of jeans.


That's perfection!!!! All ladies are beautiful and perfect the way they are.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

MHR said:


> I drove a newly transplanted Canadian pax last winter, he was laughing at me cause it was 50 degrees and I was complaining, he called me a baby (jokingly), I in turn said "yeah big boy, we will see how much of a baby I am when you've melted this coming Summer in the 110 degree heat."
> 
> I. HATE. WINTER.


You've got a point. I can't handle heat.



Lissetti said:


> Well I guess I'm out of your guidelines. 5'2 and 139lbs. Oh well, at least I fill out a pair of jeans.


Lissetti you're awesome! Similar to my wife...*before* she bore me 3 children.



jgiun1 said:


> That's perfection!!!! All ladies are beautiful and perfect the way they are.


Especially lady Uber drivers...they are especially awesome. Something exciting about a woman who isn't afraid to take control of the situation and put her foot down when necessary.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> why are we talking about Steve and not about the struggles of beautiful ladies doing rideshare?


Because I am the ultimate thread hijacker.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Because I am the ultimate thread hijacker.


Whoa boy. I'm not sure Cableguynoe will take that sitting down!


----------



## LaughingMan (Mar 20, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Well I guess I'm out of your guidelines. 5'2 and 139lbs. Oh well, at least I fill out a pair of jeans.


More cushion for the pushing I say.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Well I guess I'm out of your guidelines. 5'2 and 139lbs. Oh well, at least I fill out a pair of jeans.


nooooooo

Forgive me for I know not what I say.

I've seen you.

Well within my range


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

LaughingMan said:


> More cushion for the pushing I say.


 Yes I do lots of squats and donkey kicks to keep the butt firm. After all we sit all the time. We all should be doing squats.

A friend of mine took this picture of me this August of me watching The Blue Angels ( air show.)










I fully admit I need to do crunches on my lower abs, but I refuse to drop weight below 135lbs. Don't want to lose that booty!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Whoa boy. I'm not sure Cableguynoe will take that sitting down!


I'm subtle about my hijackings. 
They dont know what hit them they just know I took over.

Steve's in your face about it. Knocks people down on his way.



Lissetti said:


> A friend of mine took this picture of me this August of me watching The Blue Angels ( air show.)


I take similar pictures of women like that all the time from the side and back.

I guess I'm their friend


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I'm subtle about my hijackings.
> They dont know what hit them they just know I took over.
> 
> Steve's in your face about it. Knocks people down on his way.
> ...


Kids and I just watched a YouTube about guys in Ghillie suits hiding on a golf course and blowing an air horn right as someone tees off. I imagine you doing similar things in public parks with your phone's camera.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

MHR said:


> I. HATE. WINTER.


I do too. It's why I keep moving farther south.

I don't mind snow, that was kind of fun for driving in. It's the cold that gets to me. If it snowed at 50 deg F, I'd be okay with it.

And I don't like it being dark all the time. I grew up in the western part of the eastern time zone. Daylight at 9:30 pm in the summer is awesome.

Christine


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> I do too. It's why I keep moving farther south.
> 
> I don't mind snow, that was kind of fun for driving in. It's the cold that gets to me. If it snowed at 50 deg F, I'd be okay with it.
> 
> ...


The dark all the time thing really stinks. In the winter the only time it's light is when I'm at work, in an office. That's why January-February, while cold, starts the light at the end of the tunnel. Then in about May it finally starts to get above 50 consistently in Wisconsin.


----------



## Courtney M (Sep 19, 2018)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> Ok, so here's some background. I'm a 32 year old single (but dating) female who drives a 2018 Acura, blah, blah, blah, I'm only 5 foot nothing and weigh a slightly overweight 135 lbs. Some see me driving for Uber / Lyft as a disaster warning to happen, but I _actually_ enjoy it.
> 
> Last weekend I had a very nice male pax who I dropped off at a bar and as I pull up, the bouncer and another very drunk (see also: belligerent) are standing outside. The bouncer says "Uber?" as my pax steps out of the car & my first thought is "oh ****, here we go..."
> 
> ...





UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> Ok, so here's some background. I'm a 32 year old single (but dating) female who drives a 2018 Acura, blah, blah, blah, I'm only 5 foot nothing and weigh a slightly overweight 135 lbs. Some see me driving for Uber / Lyft as a disaster warning to happen, but I _actually_ enjoy it.
> 
> Last weekend I had a very nice male pax who I dropped off at a bar and as I pull up, the bouncer and another very drunk (see also: belligerent) are standing outside. The bouncer says "Uber?" as my pax steps out of the car & my first thought is "oh ****, here we go..."
> 
> ...


Lets just say, I never make conversation with anyone. Just keep it moving. Yes, I would've just drove off. No waiting or wondering especially if I heard "uber"


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> I'm just seeing this post as you must have edited it after you originally posted & I had already read. So, you think because I am driving Uber in a new vehicle, but not Lux, I'm being selfish in order to impress others on this forum? My "advice" or topic of discussion is not sufficient to your liking? I'm not sure I have even given much advice here, but you mentioned a new Acura so I'm fairly certain you were directing this comment at me.
> 
> I'm truly confused.  We may just have to agree to disagree on this one, although I'm not understanding your train of thought even a little bit. Feel free to explain. Not trying to stir shit, but... yeah. I'm listening.


No I meant the forum people are selfish for egging you on driving a new car (acura at that) at 1970s cab rates lol. Uber on

To me it about the worst decision anyone can make (doing uber in a car other than a pos) other then using lux at lux rates, but we all have our thoughts on what matters financially or if you want to do this at little to non profit. From a monetary standpoint, I think MIT and about anyone that has done this long enough knows it is a total waste of an investment and the real advice here should keep people from wasting their cars away (if new)

Yes, I didn't read all the comments, or even the story sorry..I just read the responses and didnt see WTF are you doing doing uber in a 2018 Acura! Just grabbed my attention I didn't see that from people that know better, and am sorry for stepping on discussion at hand. My bad for sure.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Courtney M said:


> Lets just say, I never make conversation with anyone. Just keep it moving. Yes, I would've just drove off. No waiting or wondering especially if I heard "uber"


Well hello there! Please see Cableguynoe at the check-in desk.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> Don't you worry! My car & I spent a cherished 6 months enjoying life together before I started driving for Uber & Lyft so I've done all of the above and then some to last a fairly long lifetime.
> 
> I actually still keep her fairly clean (as much as you can driving this "job") but nothing like when I was hand washing & waxing once a week after immediately following my purchase and/or before I started 'driving'.
> 
> This will likely be my one & only new car purchase in my lifetime so I'm soaking it up as much as I can.


Rideshare insurance with insurance company? Sorry just reading the posts now



Christinebitg said:


> And why are you using a 2018 for this? I drive an Acura RDX, but it's a 2010.
> 
> C


Nevermind it was said! I missed it, so my bad again. I really did skim over this and sorry. I do what I can as you can see in my previous posts to keep people from ruining their cars for peanuts. But what can ya do...we all learn the hard way


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Well hello there! Please see Cableguynoe at the check-in desk.


Ha!


----------



## UberAwkwardAcuraGirl (Oct 11, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> Rideshare insurance with insurance company? Sorry just reading the posts now
> 
> Nevermind it was said! I missed it, so my bad again. I really did skim over this and sorry. I do what I can as you can see in my previous posts to keep people from ruining their cars for peanuts. But what can ya do...we all learn the hard way


No worries. I appreciate the reply back. It's all good!


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> Damn, you beat me to the puns. I was going to say Match.com or a fictitious website such as Lightbulblovers.com! Andddd I also kept getting error msgs about a "sneaky link". It wasn't sneaky... I actually typed it there, but whatever.
> 
> "Blind date"  I'll admit... You had me going.


They're sending me spam now!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

The second your actual pax has his door open, lock the doors. Then screw.



tohunt4me said:


> Wear a Different Shirt.
> 
> " I LOVE MY WIFE"
> Is one option . . .


I'm not gonna lie 24/7!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

MadTownUberD said:


> The *Anals* of Excellent Threadcraft, Vol. I


FIFY....8>O


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> I grew up in the western part of the eastern time zone. Daylight at 9:30 pm in the summer is awesome.


I agree. We lived a long time in western Michigan and loved the late sunsets. Also lived in northern Minnesota where it stays light much longer in the summer.


----------



## UberAwkwardAcuraGirl (Oct 11, 2018)

Gilby said:


> I agree. We lived a long time in western Michigan and loved the late sunsets. Also lived in northern Minnesota where it stays light much longer in the summer.


I'm envious & already dreading the time change here in Bama and/or when it's dark at 5pm. I despise it!



KD_LA said:


> They're sending me spam now!
> 
> View attachment 267345


I LOL'ed!  Sorry about the spam.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

So how's it going, UberAwkwardAcuraGirl ?


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

I was just wondering the same thing UberAwkwardAcuraGirl ?


----------



## wonderfulcarscent (Aug 26, 2018)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> Ok, so here's some background. I'm a 32 year old single (but dating) female who drives a 2018 Acura, blah, blah, blah, I'm only 5 foot nothing and weigh a slightly overweight 135 lbs. Some see me driving for Uber / Lyft as a disaster warning to happen, but I _actually_ enjoy it.
> 
> Last weekend I had a very nice male pax who I dropped off at a bar and as I pull up, the bouncer and another very drunk (see also: belligerent) are standing outside. The bouncer says "Uber?" as my pax steps out of the car & my first thought is "oh ****, here we go..."
> 
> ...


Good day m'lady xD


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Hopefully she realized her car that is awesome isn't used as a scam, but we can only hope right? Right UP?


----------



## UberAwkwardAcuraGirl (Oct 11, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> So how's it going, UberAwkwardAcuraGirl ?


Going great! Thanks for asking.  How are you guys doing?


----------



## wonderfulcarscent (Aug 26, 2018)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> Going great! Thanks for asking.  How are you guys doing?


Didn't have the greatest night. Went home after the last two trips were cancelling on a "premium" pickup because the pax was a woman + child without car seat, and then a minimum fare Walmart pickup. $40 in 4 hours. Bleh.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> Going great! Thanks for asking.  How are you guys doing?


I have a gig tomorrow night.


----------



## UberAwkwardAcuraGirl (Oct 11, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I have a gig tomorrow night.


What's a gig? Off app? Do tell?

As far as having a bad night, you guys should try driving where I'm from. Its feast or famine! But last night (Friday) was actually great despite fighting for rides with several other (7) drivers... and I only dealt with one group in costumes! And no blood!

That being said, I'm taking off today for a date...


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> That being said, I'm taking off today for a date...


Tell us how it goes! Lucky guy


----------



## UberAwkwardAcuraGirl (Oct 11, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Tell us how it goes! Lucky guy


*blushes* I sure will. We're going on about a month, so I'm planning on it going well. I'm finally meeting some of his friends, so I guess its "do or die" time now -- for lack of a better term.  Damn. I'll probably pay hell for that term but what can you do?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> What's a gig? Off app? Do tell?
> 
> As far as having a bad night, you guys should try driving where I'm from. Its feast or famine! But last night (Friday) was actually great despite fighting for rides with several other (7) drivers... and I only dealt with one group in costumes! And no blood!
> 
> That being said, I'm taking off today for a date...


What's a gig?
It's when me and my band mates get up on stage and get our yayas out playing rock and roll.


----------



## UberAwkwardAcuraGirl (Oct 11, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> What's a gig?
> It's when me and my band mates get up on stage and get our yayas out playing rock and roll.


That's great, man! Wish we lived closer! I'd come to check it out.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Here one for you UberAwkwardAcuraGirl. Last night I picked up a male pax around 38 years old from a public Halloween event called Freak Night at WAMU theater in Seattle. This event attracted thousands of people. The majority of people attending this event were in the age group of 21 to 27 years old.

He put in an added stop on the way home to Uncle Ike's (marijuana store, its legal here) which I took him to, and waited for him outside before taking him the rest of the way home to his house. He had left the Halloween event early and was upset about having to leave the party alone. He thought he was going to score this night. He complained about how seeing all the young girls in skimpy attire all around him. (For some reason even though it was 42 degrees last night, all the girls were wearing scraps for clothing. Literally like strips of duct tape covering only the most minimal amount of skin.)

He sat next to me in my front seat and angrily asked why girls would dress up like that, but not want any guys to approach them. He angrily pointed to the front of his pants and said, "Look what they've done to me! I've had a ***** all night and now gotta handle it myself.........unless you wanna help me out in that department. (Leaning toward me.)

I told him that wasn't happening. He sat back and pouted for a few minutes before asking me again why girls would do that to him. He then said he was going to just smoke a bowl and pass out. Hopefully his "problem" will go down by morning.

When we got to his house he tried to once again to get me to come inside. I told him I could not, would not, and besides, this was big money weekend and I have a car payment due. He shifted in the front seat and reached deep into his front pocket, digging for something. I cringed. Then he pulled out........a wad of cash. Whew! Its just money.

"I got your car payment right here! Come inside and its yours." Once again I told him no and he began fanning out the money to show me it was several hundred dollars. Once again I said no and anxiously stared at my app. "C'mon ping! Get me out of here!"

He then said I don't have to do anything just come in and smoke a bowl a chill with him. Yeah I know what Netflix and Chill means. Again I told him no. He put his money away and just stared at me. This guy just wasn't leaving. He then quickly grabbed my hand and tried to place it on his crotch. I laid on the car horn in this quiet residential neighborhood. Dogs started barking and a porch light came on.

"Okay!! Okay!!" He mumbled while getting out. He reached into his pocket again and pulled out a $20. and threw it across my passenger seat before slamming my door. He walked away saying, "You could have got more you stupid *****!!"

Yeah that's ok bro, not that Lyft cares but I did report you.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> "Look what they've done to me! I've had a ***** all night and now gotta handle it myself.


Good grief! I predict he'll be handling it himself for quite some time into the future.

C


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

He was surrounded by young women covering their privates in Band-Aids and couldn't close the deal?
Tool.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Uberest said:


> 2. If ping accepted, you drive up and feel uncomfortable **for any reason** you have option to cancel always. You aren't somehow "required" to do the ride.


Avoid canceling; wait for the pax to do it.


----------



## UberAwkwardAcuraGirl (Oct 11, 2018)

Lissetti  I'm repeating myself here, but I hate that happened to you! I would've been hard pressed not to kick that dude out of my car & tell him to learn how to respect women, start walking or find another (preferably male) driver.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> Lissetti  I'm repeating myself here, but I hate that happened to you! I would've been hard pressed not to kick that dude out of my car & tell him to learn how to respect women, start walking or find another (preferably male) driver.


LOL I'll repeat myself here too with my response ( for those that don't know what we're talking about, I tagged her in on a Seattle thread.)

Thanks. No he didn't make any moves on me, I think he was too drunk, but I have been groped out here many times, and I dress in fully covered t-shirts, long shirts, hoodies, jeans, or leggings. That's why you keep mace gel spray in your door pocket. You can clean your car later, or not and lose a weeks pay til it dissipates, but you can't reverse a sexual assault.


----------



## UberAwkwardAcuraGirl (Oct 11, 2018)

Right? I also carry mace and a fellow female driver where I am from gave me a can of mosquito repellent with deet in it. She said it is just as effective as bear spray and/or mace. I've also thought about getting a taser.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> Right? I also carry mace and a fellow female driver where I am from gave me a can of mosquito repellent with deet in it. She said it is just as effective as bear spray and/or mace. I've also thought about getting a taser.


Just remember in those close quarters, you risk the chance of it getting taken from you and used against you, especially if they are on something and don't feel the shock. Also its hard to taze someone who grabs you from behind.

Mace goes off.....everyone is getting out of that car. You, with your keys and phone make a run to safety.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Just get a handgun and be done with it.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Just get a handgun and be done with it.


Only if you promise to get some training along with it, please.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Only if you promise to get some training along with it, please.


I agree. I have prior military training as well as the very lengthy Michigan concealed carry training course. Knowing gun safety is crucial, but knowing how to deal with situations where you might use your gun is probably more important.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Gilby said:


> I agree. I have prior military training as well as the very lengthy Michigan concealed carry training course. Knowing gun safety is crucial, but knowing how to deal with situations where you might use your gun is probably more important.


The course I took emphasized conflict avoidance and legal ramifications. Summary: don't shoot anyone unless you have no other choice. So mace gel may in fact be a better option.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> I've also thought about getting a taser.


If you go that route may I recommend ViperTek? I have a rechargeable one and it only set me back about $20.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Just get a handgun and be done with it.


Oh. Right. '_Merica. _
Seriously? Packing heat while doing rideshare? Sounds like a recipe for disaster.
-A Concerned (but also slightly passive-aggressive) Canadian.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Here one for you UberAwkwardAcuraGirl. Last night I picked up a male pax around 38 years old from a public Halloween event called Freak Night at WAMU theater in Seattle. This event attracted thousands of people. The majority of people attending this event were in the age group of 21 to 27 years old.
> 
> He put in an added stop on the way home to Uncle Ike's (marijuana store, its legal here) which I took him to, and waited for him outside before taking him the rest of the way home to his house. He had left the Halloween event early and was upset about having to leave the party alone. He thought he was going to score this night. He complained about how seeing all the young girls in skimpy attire all around him. (For some reason even though it was 42 degrees last night, all the girls were wearing scraps for clothing. Literally like strips of duct tape covering only the most minimal amount of skin.)
> 
> ...


How the hell does he keep it up all night?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> How the hell does he keep it up all night?


I suspect this guy came to the event with a plan, and ...."supplements." Also why did he attend an event packed with girls half his age with a wad of money in his front pocket?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Oh. Right. '_Merica. _
> Seriously? Packing heat while doing rideshare? Sounds like a recipe for disaster.
> -A Concerned (but also slightly passive-aggressive) Canadian.


Whats the difference between carrying while driving and carrying in any other situation? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Whats the difference between carrying while driving and carrying in any other situation? Asking for a friend.


Carrying while driving can get you deactivated by Uber. Other than that, probably not much.

C


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Whats the difference between carrying while driving and carrying in any other situation? Asking for a friend.


No difference. None.


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

Not a lady but can offer some advice. When the ping comes in take time to see where it is heading you, ignore if it is that area. If you see it's the strip club cancel and drive off. I use this tactic with certain locations and it is a great way to stay clear of where you don't want to be.


UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> Ok, so here's some background. I'm a 32 year old single (but dating) female who drives a 2018 Acura, blah, blah, blah, I'm only 5 foot nothing and weigh a slightly overweight 135 lbs. Some see me driving for Uber / Lyft as a disaster warning to happen, but I _actually_ enjoy it.
> 
> Last weekend I had a very nice male pax who I dropped off at a bar and as I pull up, the bouncer and another very drunk (see also: belligerent) are standing outside. The bouncer says "Uber?" as my pax steps out of the car & my first thought is "oh ****, here we go..."
> 
> ...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Here one for you UberAwkwardAcuraGirl. Last night I picked up a male pax around 38 years old from a public Halloween event called Freak Night at WAMU theater in Seattle. This event attracted thousands of people. The majority of people attending this event were in the age group of 21 to 27 years old.
> 
> He put in an added stop on the way home to Uncle Ike's (marijuana store, its legal here) which I took him to, and waited for him outside before taking him the rest of the way home to his house. He had left the Halloween event early and was upset about having to leave the party alone. He thought he was going to score this night. He complained about how seeing all the young girls in skimpy attire all around him. (For some reason even though it was 42 degrees last night, all the girls were wearing scraps for clothing. Literally like strips of duct tape covering only the most minimal amount of skin.)
> 
> ...


Jeeze. Not good.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Congrats UberAwkwardAcuraGirl -- your first post is your first thread is a featured thread!
(I think this was your first post...)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Oh. Right. '_Merica. _
> Seriously? Packing heat while doing rideshare? Sounds like a recipe for disaster.
> -A Concerned (but also slightly passive-aggressive) Canadian.


Dying unable to protect yourself is a Recipe for Disaster. Pain of Death is short for the dead.
It lasts a lifetime for the living.

' Murica
The FREEDOM & RIGHT
Not to be a Victim.



Kurt Halfyard said:


> Oh. Right. '_Merica. _
> Seriously? Packing heat while doing rideshare? Sounds like a recipe for disaster.
> -A Concerned (but also slightly passive-aggressive) Canadian.


Want to come help build a wall ?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Featured Thread = Cool Beans.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> I've also thought about getting a taser.





BikingBob said:


> If you go that route may I recommend ViperTek? I have a rechargeable one and it only set me back about $20.


Vipertek VTS-989
58 Billion Heavy Duty Stun Gun - Rechargeable with LED Flashlight
Feature I like is: "Snatch Prevention - Should an assailant try to snatch the device from you, the shock plates on the side of the unit will also deliver a high voltage shock." There is a metal band on the sides if an assailant tries to grab the device from you.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> Just an fyi, by law they're not allowed to e-hail you (hailing off the street like this bouncer tried). There are actual stings out there depending on where you are, and the typical sting involves the rider begging you to take them, and if you agree, then you're in for trouble.
> 
> They have to do it through the app


What app(s)?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

ntcindetroit said:


> What app(s)?


The apps(s) endorsed by each state to be that state's rideshare/TNC.


----------



## Moonrider (Feb 5, 2018)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> THIS! Please explain. In my experience, gap coverage is for people who are truly upside down (aka: owe more than their vehicle is worth) on their vehicle's auto loans and/or lease. Now I REALLY feel at if something is going way over my head.


Rideshare gap insurance covers the difference between what Uber or Lyft's insurance pays and yours. I'm with State Farm, and their rideshare insurance covers what Uber/Lyft doesn't. It covers the difference in deductibles, and also extends my collision, and comprehensive coverages to include times I'm working rideshare. Well worth the minimal increase in premium.


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

Dudes are the least of your worries. You're going to be upside down on your car loan driving uber.

#newcarshaming

Just saying and keeping it real


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> Ok, so here's some background. I'm a 32 year old single (but dating) female who drives a 2018 Acura, blah, blah, blah, I'm only 5 foot nothing and weigh a slightly overweight 135 lbs. Some see me driving for Uber / Lyft as a disaster warning to happen, but I _actually_ enjoy it.
> 
> Last weekend I had a very nice male pax who I dropped off at a bar and as I pull up, the bouncer and another very drunk (see also: belligerent) are standing outside. The bouncer says "Uber?" as my pax steps out of the car & my first thought is "oh ****, here we go..."
> 
> ...


so you drive a 2018 Acura? whats that a $30-35K dollar car,& your doing Uber? ROFLMAO, GL, Uber loves drivers who drive brand new cars to drive pax around,JMO


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

DocT said:


> Vipertek VTS-989
> Snatch Prevention


Double Entendre - I see what you did there.


----------



## UberAwkwardAcuraGirl (Oct 11, 2018)

1974toyota said:


> so you drive a 2018 Acura? whats that a $30-35K dollar car,& your doing Uber? ROFLMAO, GL, Uber loves drivers who drive brand new cars to drive pax around,JMO


Ok... Its going to take me some time to reply to all these comments but for the third time... Yes, it's a new car. Who gives a flying $#%& what year it is. It's my prerogative... Not yours! And dude, fyi, you're off on your numbers. Does it make you feel better to log on here and talk $#[email protected] to ppl that drive a new car for peanuts? ...Thought so! But you are not required to answer that question by any means! Peace! 

And for the record -- for the third time, again, I AM NOT UPSIDE DOWN on a vehicle that I outright fully own. Any questions, UP?

It is totally my choice, as it was yours, to choose to drive Uber. The vehicle I am driving is personal in my decision and I sure as hell wouldn't drive Fuber if I were truly "upside down" as the general consensus seems to think that I am. I may be a female but I'm not a mindless female & was NOT born last night... k, thanks!



KD_LA said:


> Congrats UberAwkwardAcuraGirl -- your first post is your first thread is a featured thread!
> (I think this was your first post...)


And THANK YOU! I appreciate the warm welcome from people like you.



leroy jenkins said:


> Dudes are the least of your worries. You're going to be upside down on your car loan driving uber.
> 
> #newcarshaming
> 
> Just saying and keeping it real


Lmao... Thanks for keeping it "real", but you'd do yourself & others a favor by reading facts before making a comment such as this. Appreciate it though, bud.

For the record -- I never said I was interested in a obtaining a handgun for Uber purposes. However, I do believe in getting training in self in order to protect one self. My biggest fear in carrying a weapon I order to defend oneself is it being used against yourself.

I AM, however, for being trained to carry a weapon (or anything that you so may choose) to protect yourself against whomever - whether it be on an Uber ride or your own free will.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> Its going to take me some time to reply to all these comments but for the third time... Yes, it's a new car.


Feel free to ignore questions from people who decided not to read the whole thread of messages. Life's too short for that.

Christine


----------



## UberAwkwardAcuraGirl (Oct 11, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Feel free to ignore questions from people who decided not to read the whole thread of messages. Life's too short for that.
> 
> Christine


Thank you, Christine, for the call back to reality.  You have a very well-put point!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl you have a lot of fans...don't worry about the hatin'. Congrats on your thread.


----------



## UberAwkwardAcuraGirl (Oct 11, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> UberAwkwardAcuraGirl you have a lot of fans...don't worry about the hatin'. Congrats on your thread.


Thank you!! Fans - - me?  I truly appreciate the backup. I'm good but damn... but at least read over (or skim) before you comnent!

And eh, MadTownUberD .. How you doin'? 

And in other news, where on earth is Cableguynoe ? Hiii! You leaving the check-in desk?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> Thank you!! Fans - - me?  I truly appreciate the backup. I'm good but damn... but at least read over (or skim) before you comnent!
> 
> And eh, MadTownUberD .. How you doin'?
> 
> And in other news, where on earth is Cableguynoe ? Hiii! You leaving the check-in desk?



I'm around.
Been a bit busy but don't worry.

I'm watching. Always watching!


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

You lost me at Driving a 2018 Accura.


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> And for the record -- for the third time, again, I AM NOT UPSIDE DOWN on a vehicle that I outright fully own. Any questions, UP?
> 
> It is totally my choice, as it was yours, to choose to drive Uber. The vehicle I am driving is personal in my decision and I sure as hell wouldn't drive Fuber if I were truly "upside down" as the general consensus seems to think that I am. I may be a female but I'm not a mindless female & was NOT born last night... k, thanks!


I know UAAG, you were born at night, but not last night.

As far as the comments of being upside down etc., there are a whole lot of people that jump onto a thread, that either have poor reading comprehension, or that just flat out do not read through the thread from the top, but then jump in with erroneous comments, and then post how they LTMFAO. I don't know if you are full time or driving part time for rideshare. As I am sure you are well aware of, full time and 30-40K miles per year will burn up any equity you have in your car in just a few years, but if you are doing the gig part time, you will stay a little closer to average miles per year, say like 15-20K mikes per year.

I think you said you were going to drive the Acura until the wheels fall off. On a well maintained Acura/Honda, as well as a Lexus/Toyota, the wheels falling off can easily not happen in 300K-400K miles, so keep doing what you have chose to do. Even if you put 25K mikes per year on her, that is 10 years to get to 250,000 miles on the clock.

Hell, my son has a 2001 Honda Accord EX-L 3.0 V-6 down there in your area. We are in Illinois near Chicago, and the car is down your way, while he is a student at UAH. The car has a mere 263,000 miles on it, and the motor and transmission are like new, especially the motor.

The car will rust out from the frame up due to the salt used up north in Chicago winters, well before the powertrain is toast. My mechanic already warned me when we did the pre-semester maintenance, in August prior to the drive down to Huntsville, that there IS an area near the right front that has quite a lot of rust around the frame rail.
That will be the death of the car before the proverbial wheels fall off.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> Ok... Its going to take me some time to reply to all these comments but for the third time... Yes, it's a new car. Who gives a flying $#%& what year it is. It's my prerogative... Not yours! And dude, fyi, you're off on your numbers. Does it make you feel better to log on here and talk $#[email protected] to ppl that drive a new car for peanuts? ...Thought so! But you are not required to answer that question by any means! Peace!
> 
> And for the record -- for the third time, again, I AM NOT UPSIDE DOWN on a vehicle that I outright fully own. Any questions, UP?
> 
> ...


OK, I'm sorry, EVERY one who wants to drive for TEAM UBER should get a Brand New car,the more it $$$costs$$$$ the better uber and the pax will like it, GL, Happy ubering,jmo


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Christinebitg I'll see your comment and and raise you a step... feel free to ignore people!


----------



## UberAwkwardAcuraGirl (Oct 11, 2018)

1974toyota said:


> OK, I'm sorry, EVERY one who wants to drive for TEAM UBER should get a Brand New car,the more it $$$costs$$$$ the better uber and the pax will like it, GL, Happy ubering,jmo


Thank you! And I agree with you there. You're going to put miles on your car regardless, but I feel like driving a new vehicle definitely helps pax satisfaction and my ratings. I've honestly thought about working out a deal and/or referral fee with my local Acura dealership because I hear "what kind of car is this? OMG, I love it" as much as I hear the other FAQ that pax ask. I don't have to list those because we all get them... lol!

And I apologize for going off about the new car thing (and being unkind about it), but damn... We all chose to drive Uber and in my opinion, the age of my car isn't all that important. If I were truly upside down or didn't fully own my vehicle, I likely wouldn't bother driving Uber. But I do apologize leroy jenkins & 1974toyota .


----------



## Justmakingmoney (Feb 3, 2018)

As a woman NEVER say I'm sorry unless, and even then, you screwed up, a wrong turn etc. with a Pax regardless of geographics. Many Pax smell weakness. Your ratings will tank. As someone who's a people pleaser, trust me, too much kindness can be perceived as weakness. Be savvy, trust your gut, get out fast. Even if you had the ping, which I believe you said you didn't, cancel the trip before unlocking your doors, report as rude, then file ticket /message/report to support with the fact he was making sexual advances before getting in the car. Always be on defense, not offense. You're helping other drivers know this guy's a paxhole. You'll get seasoned with more experience. I take many pleasantly lit folks but no one's getting in my car if they're an obnoxious drunk out of the gate.


----------



## Justmakingmoney (Feb 3, 2018)

Soros that have been offense not defense? You know what I meant


----------



## UberAwkwardAcuraGirl (Oct 11, 2018)

Well, that's one way to kill a thread. Lmao!


----------

